# January / February 2021 Cycle Buddies



## Sharry

A new thread for all you ladies having treatment in January/ February 2021

Please read the FAQ here: https://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=209838.0



Happy Chatting 



[csv=] 
Name , Treatment , Stimming , EC , ET , Test Date , Outcome

[/csv]
​


 Honorary Members 

*If you want to be added please let me know *

Sharry xx

​


----------



## Emz17

I’ll be the first to write ladies. I had 1 failed ivf cycle last February bfn. 1 fet in September early miscarriage. ☹ And I am now embarking on ivf 3rd cycle. It’s gna b a fresh one. Got all my dates yesterday, Scratch is due 5th jan, egg collection 25th jan. and injections in between. Let’s hope 2021 is a better year for us all!! good luck everyone look forward to cycling with you 🥰😘


----------



## Blodyn76

After being bumped last month (thanks covid) hopefully it's this month - cycling abroad, cycle 5 differing approach for me this time, we're doing some freeze cycles, then down regging for a couple of months before doing transfers. I'll be starting stims the beginning of Jan, going for collection around the 20th, providing covid doesn't spanner it AGAIN!

AFM - Long fertility history, 12 pregnancies 4 births (ex husband) all except one needing some help, clomid etc. Child 1 4xm/c child 2, 2x m/c child 3, surprise 4. (6m/c at this point)

IVF - TTC this one for coming up 7 years or there abouts. 4 rounds of IVF - 1 BFN, 2 BFP - septic m/c at 8 weeks, 3 BFN (crappest round ever), 4 BFP - M/C at 7 weeks 5 days then sepsis 4 days later. Such a joy! (now up to 8m/c)

Adeno, Endo, PCOS, adhesions, possible fibroids - adeno so far advanced MRI had some high frequency spots of adenomyomas too.

Had PRP done in September, will see if it makes a difference in the next cycle - 44 this month. Hormone profile is still fine, would just like a bit more quality for a few extra blasts!


----------



## Emz17

Oh god u have really been through it we are doing ivf for our first baby and have been trying naturally for 5 years before it. I have pcos and only one tube we make good quality embryos but they just aren’t sticking properly ☹ Looks like we are stimming around the same time. Here if u need a rant or chat or anything  xxx


----------



## mouse80

Hi Emz and Blodyn (we were on the nov thread together).

I’m heading for my 8th round in the new year (7 fresh and 1 fet) but nearly half of these cycles have been cancelled due to poor response. I have low egg reserve and don’t make many eggs so have only managed 4 embryos in total. 

My last fet was cancelled due to thin lining and the recommendation I should have a hysteroscopy for scarring (have a previous pregnancy which resulted in emergency section). So had that and it was all clear. So will start mid jan on estrogen tablets, patches and pessaries (I feel sorry for my OH my mood swings are terrible on estrogen!). I have also been told I will take baby aspirin to try and thicken up the lining. 

Nice to have some people going through this at a similar time.


----------



## Tickety-boo

And in a triumph of optimism over experience.... here I go again! Can I join?  FET booked for W/c February 8th.

Hi emz, I don’t think we’ve cycled together before, but I could be wrong. Nice to meet you. Blodyn/mouse - nice (but obviously not nice because of the situation) to see/read you both again. I did follow the November/December group for a bit after I left and was sorry to hear about your cancelled cycles. I kept meaning to post and say so but a combination of illness, my own disappointment and frankly my very hectic job made forming sentences sort of difficult.

Background: started down this road in 2018. A lot of waiting on an nhs waiting list to have endometrial polyps removed- eventually done in September 2019. Diagnosed with pcos, hypothyroidism. Take metformin and thyroxine now. Initially tried medicated iui as my main problem is I just don’t ovulate, I don’t have natural cycles at all really and never have done. Even when I was slim/fit 18 year old I had a period maybe twice a year. First cycle cancelled because my lining was too thick. Second cancelled because I didn’t respond. Third went all the way, got pregnant February 2020 - ectopic. Ruptured at 8 weeks, lost my left tube. Lockdown etc. Started first ivf October 2020, clinic couldn’t get me in before then. They were unable to access my left ovary (they suspect due to scar tissue left behind from the ectopic) so were only able to get eggs from the right (I hate knowing the ones on the left were wasted). Anyway, developed severe OHSS and admitted to hospital 4 days post egg collection. Only an inpatient for a couple of days but I’ve been having to go in every week since discharge for bloods/weight/measurement and occasional scans. Finally discharged properly yesterday as everything back to normal. Embryos were frozen - never got to try a fresh transfer because I was too sick.

So now I’m getting ready for a frozen transfer in February. I’m told I have two top grade blasts. One hatching. I have migraine with aura so there was a concern about giving me too much exogenous oestrogen therefore they’re planning on transferring on a short cycle. I basically use northisterone to bring on a period in January then have a scan. Use suprecur/oestrogen (lower doses than would otherwise be needed because I didn’t down regulate before hand) and transfer about day 14. Assuming it thaws ok it will be a single embryo transfer. I’m told statistically that’s the best option in my age group.

Until then I guess the plan is to enjoy Christmas. Oh and probably move house - date for this yet to be confirmed but I’m hoping it’s before transfer.

Xx


----------



## jenstuttz

Hey guys!!

Recognise a few names from the previous threads. Hoping to cycle again in jan/feb. Have a review on the 21st about our last cycle which was a BFN.

Just don’t understand why our blooming embryos won’t stick  x


----------



## emilyinthegarden

Hi everyone,
we've just been booked in to start on the 23rd or 24th of January - round one and trying to conceive our first! We're with ABC IVF and my other half had a TESE yesterday to extract sperm due to non-obstructive azoospermia so we'll be having ICSI. We got enough for 2 rounds so hoping he doesn't have to go through that again! Good luck to all


----------



## asinglerose

Hi everyone,

I’ve been a lurker on here for years. Feels good to FINALLY be gearing up to go. I will be doing a frozen embryo transfer of donor embryos in Portugal. I’m scheduled to transfer 2 embryos on 29th January - around day 22 of meds. It’s my first transfer ever so it’s all nervous excitement at the moment. I’m anxious to just have it done as with COVID, there’s no telling from one day to the next what will happen. Right now, I have this horrid fear that flights will be canceled last minute.

I’m sorry to hear of those of you who’ve had long difficult journeys so far, may 2021 bring you joy at last. For those on round 1, I wish you all the best as well.


----------



## Brighton24

Hello Everyone, 

I am finally HOPEFULLY starting FET cycle when my period arrives very early Jan. I was last on boards in Nov/December 19 for a final fresh IVF for which I tested negative on Xmas day. I have 2 blasts frozen from this cycle. I did 3 freeze all cycles when I was 34/5 and have about 24 2pn embryos waiting to be defrosted and grown to see what I have to transfer. I am undecided as to whether we will use aneuploidy?? tests but have been told I can decide at the time. 

I am very very nervous as I was going to to one more fresh cycle in Feb/March but covid put an end to this. So, I can't afford to keep going with my own eggs. I have decided if all my 2pns don't result in a pregnancy then I will save for donor egg. This has been a 15 year journey for me and my partner and many treatments etc so I hope hope hope this might be our time. 

Since my last cycle a year ago, I have turned 40, started a new job in September,  and have struggled with some health issues that looked like MS. This was very stressful but it was ruled out with MRI and neurologist, but rheumatologist tests  are pointing to antiphosoplipid syndrome - APS (can look like MS but I also get frequent migraines which can be a symptom of APS). So, I have to take aspirin and heparin this cycle. I hope that all the meds don't make my migraines too unbearable. 

I see a few familiar names from Nov/December - hello all  

Hope everyone is planning something nice and relaxing for the Xmas period. 

XXX B


----------



## Dusky7

Hi everyone, can I join in too, booked in for fresh cycle w/c 8th Feb, first scan 26th Jan. This is our final try for a sibling for our daughters, we are so incredibly lucky, have been trying again for the last 3 years, 11th cycle and definitely the last. Last BFN was September. Drugs arriving on Wednesday, just Buserelin, Menopur, Ovitrelle and Cyclogest. Are many people going to be on Clexane? Also, are lots prescribed baby aspirin?

Scared and excited about jumping on the rollercoaster again, hope we can all support each other xx


----------



## Tiger Smiles

Hi, hope 2021 brings us all our heart desires. ❤❤❤
Hope I’m not too far down my cycle to join in on this months buddy support. But can anyone help as I could do with some. ❤

I’m back on the IVF train again, 6th or 7th time - but whose counting at this stage! 😩 I do have to count myself lucky as I know for many here on FF, Covid has scuppered so many plans. This cycle was delayed for over a year as a result. But Ive gone for it.
I did my FET 10 days ago, a whopping 4 frozen embryos transferred, I was surprised when the clinic suggested it, but it seemed to make sense given my age & record. so you’d think at least one should stick !

I had a HCG yesterday after ten days it was so low 0.1!  So it came back negative. But I haven’t had a period or anything.  🤔 

Going back to clink tomorrow for another test. 

Do you think the test could simply be too early? Has anyone had experience of a really low HCG such as this on first test, then went onto BFP?

I’m remaining optimistic until AF arrives but any advice would be welcome.  ❤

X


----------



## asinglerose

Tiger Smiles,
I’m so sorry to hear about everything you’ve been through - that’s a lot for someone to face. I personally haven’t heard of such a low HCG turning positive BUT where I have seen low rising HCG values, it’s been because there were two embryos transferred and one was a vanishing twin. Since you transferred 4, it might be that some/one implanted later, so might show up later. However, it can also be that hormones are just all over the place and so your period has delayed. I’d totally retest in a few days if period hasn’t come. Again, so sorry you’re going through this.

Dusky7, I am personally taking baby aspirin but it’s not prescribed. I’m just desperate to give it my best shot and none of my doctors have a clue about it. It’s definitely best to get it prescribed but it seems lots of people do take it even without it being prescribed and do well on it. Just talk to your doctor if you think it might help. I’m not on clexane. So sorry to hear this is your 11th cycle, keeping my fingers crossed that this is it for you.

No update on my end, just waiting to start meds for my FET on the 8th.

Good luck to us all!


----------



## WobblyTulip

Hi! Just dropping in to say hello as I’m now on the rollercoaster towards our final FET transfer of the last embryo we have in freezer. Our last ever cycle. I have a long history of recurrent miscarriage and one miracle daughter. This is IVF cycle number 7 for us. I’m also having Reproductive Immunology treatment so will be on a lot of different drugs, treatments and extensive vitamin protocol as we go through this cycle (kitchen sink!).

Wishing you all hope and positivity as you journey your cycles too x


----------



## asinglerose

WobblyTulip, 

So sad to hear your journey but hopefully the kitchen sink approach makes this the little embryo that could.

Sending you all the baby dust!


----------



## Tiger Smiles

Hi Aisling, 
Thanks for your post and your understanding as I have seen you’ve also been on a journey too.🤗 

I am doing OK and hopeful for tomorrow, we just have to wait and see what happens I guess.🤞🏼

The strange thing is, I am so in tune with my body that I can feel when I ovulate - well the signs at least. So it feels like I have ovulated, which means I technically should have had my period so I just have to see what tomorrow brings.
How are you  getting on?

Dusky7, how are you? On the baby aspirin front, the clinic I am at has prescribed me one aspirin a day, since FET, in addition to vaginal oestrogen to help with the thickness of the lining if I am correct an also a daily clean injection to prevent blood clotting and also a daily Prolotex progesterone injection for the lining of the endometrium to help the embies stick. That is in addition to one 5mg folic acid tablet a day. Hope that helps. 💛


Hi Wobbly tulip and everyone else on here too x How are you getting on?When all your FET be?


----------



## WobblyTulip

Hi Tiger Smiles - thanks for the welcome. Sorry to hear you’ve also been on a long journey of IVFs too iver the years. Will be thinking of you as you do your second HCG draw. I just started HRT today after being on an extended DR protocol. Hoping to get to transfer end Jan

Hi Aisling - thanks for your good wishes, yes it’s been an arduous journey over the years and heartbreaking to lose my babies, but I’m holding out hope for another miracle, and if it’s not to be then closure after so many treatments. How are you doing? Where are you in this cycle?

How’s everyone else getting on?


----------



## Tiger Smiles

Thanks sweetie!

Currently lying flat on my back after inserting yet another pessary!
We lived in hope ❤ let’s see what tomorrow brings xx


----------



## mouse80

Just popping on to say hello to everyone. You’ve all been through so much and are super strong and amazing ladies. 

I will be starting cycle no 8 my first fet when my period starts towards the end of jan. I will be on estrogen pessaries, tablets and patches as my lining didn’t thicken well at the last attempt. My poor partner is going to have a rough ride with my raging hormones! 

Lots of luck and glad to be sharing this journey.


----------



## Dusky7

Hi everyone, how are you all?

How are you doing Tiger Smiles?

I have just emailed consultant asking if I can be prescribed Clexane and baby aspirin, I think I know what he will reply but got to try...

Baby dust to you all, let’s hope 2021 is our year 🤞 x


----------



## Tiger Smiles

Hey Dusky!

Well done on being pro-active and emailing your Dr 👏🏻😀😀

At least if nothing else it will open up a conversation with you and him/her. 
They may well be a reason why they’ve not given it to you, I’ve learned through this process, depending on where you go what you get varies. Hope it goes well. 

AFM, currently sat in clinic waiting for HCG test to come back.  We shall wait and see. Fingers crossed. 
Keep you posted.  ❤❤❤


----------



## Dusky7

Thinking of you Tiger Smiles.

Had a reply saying no, no surprises there then... said I had no call to have it... it’s like banging my head against a brick wall...

Is anyone taking a protein powder, not for building muscle of course, just read on ZW website x


----------



## Tiger Smiles

Hey Dusky,
What!? They just said a ‘flat out no?’ You should ask if there a medical reason that you can not have it? Or is it financial ?  🤔

I dont know which country you are in, nor how it’s been funded, so there may well be a financial constraint on their budget. But please do remember if during this treatment your doctor is not giving you or let me phrase it differently, supporting you the way you need. Then honestly I would switch practice or dr. They of course may still say no, but you need someone who will take the time to explain and at least explain hon.  X❤❤

AFM, hard to write but it’s a BFN. None of the Fab Four took, they were all top grades as well. 😩

Need to stop the medication now and wait for AF & obgyn wants me to do a hysteroscopy in a couple weeks.  Not sure if I’ll jump back in one month after the hysteroscopy to do another.  Of course it’s a rubbish situation, but our time will come. I am certain of that. 

So having a glass of wine & a massive packet of crisps right now!  Xx


----------



## Dusky7

Oh I am so so sorry to read that, sending you so much strength right now x Your time will absolutely come xx

No explanation, just that there is no recognised clinical reason for me to have it... Not financial as we have to pay unfortunately. We have been with the clinic for over 12 years, couldn’t imagine changing tbh, I know that probably sounds daft, and it’s our last go...

Has anyone heard from their clinics re lockdown yet? Xx


----------



## Tiger Smiles

Hey Dusty,
Aww I hope it works out for you hon!
Xxx


----------



## Dusky7

Thank you so much x Really daft question but how are you doing? X


----------



## Dusky7

My drugs were delivered today  Feels more real now... Have acupuncture tomorrow, can’t wait.

Has anyone heard that peas and spinach aren’t good for fertility?


----------



## SuperMaria

*Good evening everyone and Happy New Year!* 

@Tiger Smiles good luck with the test 
@Dusky 7 my clinic said they are open as normal during lockdown, phew!

I'm having a scan tomorrow for my 2nd cycle (I'm doing a 3 package with FET on the 3rd one). So far on 1st cycle out of 4 fertilized embryos, only 1 was frozen (day 3 quality) and the rest discarded, fingers crossed I'm getting more this month (egg collection this weekend, with a bit of luck!)

Good luck to us all for this 2021


----------



## emilyinthegarden

Hi everyone,

@WobblyTulip, can I ask what kind of immunology treatment you're having? My sticky blood antibodies were borderline so I've been advised to go on clexane as well as aspirin if we do get a BFP. My rheumy has said my autoimmune activity (very low level connective tissue disease) is too low to need steroids or anything similar, so I'm just wondering if there's anything else you've been advised? I'm taking a fair few supplements - ubiquinol, DHA, spirulina along with the usual suspects - already, and I've been having acupuncture for a while as well.

We did have a natural pregnancy a few years ago that ended at around 6 weeks and then I had a cluster of chemicals so we are being very cautious to do everything we can to make this one stick. Although the current theory is that my partner's fertility had already begun to struggle before he became completely azoospermatic. So hopefully the sperm they extracted directly from the source should be much healthier.

My meds are being delivered tomorrow, Bemfola, Ovitrelle and Cetrotide, so it's all starting to feel very real now! I almost feel guilty for being so nervous as we've waited for so long to get to this point and have had so many let-downs but it feels good to speak to people that know how this feels, it's been quite shocking to witness how insensitive people can be about these things. If I hear 'ohhh you can always just adopt' one more time...  

@Dusky7 I've never heard that about spinach and peas, do you know the reason? I would have thought spinach would be great as it's full of iron and folic acid


----------



## Dusky7

Emilyinthegarden, it was in a Fertility diet book, spoke to acupuncturist about it today and she said you have to eat a lot of it to affect your calcium absorption. I eat spinach pretty much every day, love the stuff, going to cut back a bit.


----------



## Dusky7

Didn’t mean to send! Lots of luck to you x

Super Maria, how did your scan go? X


----------



## WobblyTulip

Hi everyone! Sorry for radio silence - mental days at work this week.

Dusky - I am on from day 10 HRT 20 mg Clexane am and 40 mg Clexane pm. Aspirin 75mg only on a BFP. I am homozygous C677T MTHFR and 4g/5g PAI -1 mutation which are both genetically inherited thrombophilias. Clexane is also shown to help reduce inflammation which can lead to micro clots at the maternal/foetal interface. For my FET cycle the Clexane is prescribed by Dr Gorgy at FGA who is a reproductive immunologist and if pregnant I can get 40mg Clexane from my GP as was previously prescribed in a past pregnancy by the local NHS recurrent miscarriage consultant. If you’re able to go private you could do a zoom consult with Dr G and get a private prescription.

Maria - how was the scan? Was it the downreg one? I have my first HRT lining scan next Tuesday after 10 days of HRT

Emily - I’m on lots of immune drugs including IVIG drip, hydroxychloroquine, neupogen, clexane, prontogest PIO injections... plus lots of supplements. I highly recommend for nutrition/vits a consult with Melanie Brown who specialises in IVF and Pregnancy nutrition. I have a bespoke vitamin protocol from her to run alongside my FET. High dose fish oil is a good blood thinner too - I’m using Bare Biology Heart and Soul 1tsp a day until I start clexane. Then will reduce fish oil to 2x a week.

Tiger Smiles - so sorry to hear your news. It really sucks after all the hard work to get to an ET. Will you try again?

AFM: Currently sat in my RI’s London clinic on an IVIG drip - day 6 of HRT for me. Had to drive 3 hours down to London as i feel train is too risky right now with the infection rates in London for covid. Will take it easy and make a few stops on way back I think. I have my lining thickness check on Tuesday to see if it’s doing ok. Will also start clexane that day too. Had to make a big spreadsheet day by day to keep on top of all the ivf, immune drugs plus vitamin protocol. Had fertility acupuncture last night and have another one booked end next week. 

Hoping you are all staying safe and well as you cycle in lockdown xx


----------



## Dusky7

Wow Wobbly Tulip you are busy!  How are you feeling on everything? Thanks so much for the info, have heard amazing things about Dr G, we are a long way from London though and have always been at the same clinic in the south west. I do understand why I am not on it, and that there is no call for me to be, I just feel I am on the bare minimum but know that there isn’t an issue with our eggs or spent or anything else, it really is a luck if the draw for us...

Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## WobblyTulip

Hey Dusky - I’m far from London too - in Midlands. Most appointments with Dr G over zoom/ phone so literally only go there for IVIG drips and LIT treatment. They sent prescriptions by post so you can get locally. If you choose not to push further for clexane, suggest take a high dose fish oil such as Bare Biology heart and soul and on bfp add baby aspirin 75mg. Do you know if you have MTHFR? If so you’ll need a different form of folic acid (5-MTHF or L-methylfolate) so your body can absorb it. That’s critical to be able to reduce blood homocysteine levels which if high cause clots.

What are your clotting issues? Have you had the full thrombophilia panel done including PAI-1 and MTHFR?


----------



## Fyfey

Hey All, 
I’ve been watching this thread for a few weeks... I’m hoping to have EC/ET in February! If all goes to plan, I won’t be testing until March though! 

There are a few names I recognise from previous cycles... some from not all that long ago either. 

A wee bit about me... had IVF in July 2014, resulting in our DD born in Spring 2015... there was one frozen embie that we thawed in Dec 2019 (took us a while to decide)... it was a BFN... we decided pretty quickly that we would take the plunge and try IVF again.. however due to covid, our potential June/July cycle was postponed. I started DR in November, but due to the spray not really working and timings for Christmas, it was delayed until my next period. I am no a week away from starting to DR again, this time with injections. When I think back to 2014, we had our first attempt in March but the same happened with the spray, so I had to change to injections.... but because I DR ok on the spray for the FET, they tried me on it this time. I really don’t mind though, I’ve seen it as a kind of dummy run! So roll on 18th, so I can start these injections once again. 

Is there anyone else dating around the same as me? 

Good luck everyone, I hope to get to know everyone as the weeks tick by...,


----------



## SuperMaria

Dusky7 and WobblyTulip - Hello ladies! Scan last Thursday went ok and confirmed egg collection for Saturday (yesterday), where 8 eggs were collected and 6 fertilised (IVF)...So let's see how many embryos are gonna reach Day 3 and Day 5 blasto to be frozen  

@WobblyTulip I'm doing short protocol, collecting as many eggs as possible then do 1 main transfer at the 3rd cycle with the best one. 
@emilyinthegarden I have the same meds as you!

@Fyfey I should have my EC/ET in February as well! Good luck to everyone too! xx


----------



## Dusky7

WobblyTulip, I don’t have any clotting issues, was just asking about Clexane  thank you for your advice tho lovely x

SuperMaria, that is brilliant news 🤞 come on embies!! X

Hi Fyfey, I am taking last pill on 22nd and then starting Buserelin injections 2 days after withdrawal bleed, this is my 11th cycle and first time on short protocol, normally get given a date to start jabs.

Wishing us all so much luck xx


----------



## Juliasw11

Hi all, hope you don’t mind me joining in. I am day4 post five day FET.... also with Dr G for immune. On hydroxychloroquine, blood thinner, had intralipids, neupogen and ivig.... 

Going crazy right now as I don’t feel a thing post transfer! Good luck everything one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperMaria

Who is Dr G for immune?


----------



## mouse80

Hi all

I’ve been following all your posts but awaiting to start my FET at the end of the month so haven’t posted much. It’s my one and only frozen embryo so really hoping it works. 

Fyfey I think I will be cycling a similar time to you. Also I think I recognise you from a previous group at the end of last year maybe? 

Hope everyone is getting on ok with the lockdown. I feel like it’s been Groundhog Day for quite sometime. I’m actually looking forward to starting my cycle as at least that’s something else to focus on right now.


----------



## Juliasw11

Dr Gorgy in London for immune. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dusky7

Hi, how is everyone doing? 

How are you feeling Julia? I often didn’t feel
Anything post transfer, don’t let that worry you, easier said than done I know.

Hi Mouse, I know what you mean, it will be lovely to have something non-covid to occupy the mind! It is all so scary isn’t it...sometimes DH thinks we are mad doing a cycle now but I honestly feel safest in the clinic, always mega clean anyway and even more so now...


----------



## emilyinthegarden

@WobblyTulip thanks, that’s super helpful! I will look into these, I did not know about high dose fish oil. My acupuncturist has been helpful with that side of things, I have a list of things I'm supposed to avoid as well e.g. anything spicy as it can exacerbate inflammation

@SuperMaria woo same meds  Are you with Create? How did you feel on them? 6 fertilised sounds great! How are they getting on?

I’m still not starting injections for another 13 days, not that I’m counting, and getting impatient now. I ordered the meds from Fertility2U to come a couple of weeks in advance so I had them ready and waiting - one less thing to worry about - but now they’re taking up so much room in the fridge and I am itching to get started.

It is a strange experience doing this in a pandemic but some aspects might be easier as I won’t have to make excuses to get out of social situations if I’m feeling crap, people asking me why I’m not drinking etc. Although my acupuncturist now has covid so that is not ideal!


----------



## Blodyn76

Hey all no news from me, still awaiting the travel issues to resolve somewhat. Right now we're looking at cycling the middle of Feb. Having a day 3 draw just to see how the PRP has got on in a few days. 

Dusky - TTC suggests you should have a good protein intake, but avoid soya based as this increases oestrogen which has a knock on effect. I drink a bottle of Ufitt a few times a week and use protein powders pancake mix for most breakfasts to boost mine. It is suggested 0.8g per kg of body weight for women, TTC articles suggest slightly more but none are specific, the only one i've read suggested 1.2-1.6g of protein per kg, so say you're 60kg a minimum intake would be 48kg if not TTC, 72g - 96g of protein if TTC. An average chicken breast is 30g, we think we've got enough ingoing, but actually, its quite challenging getting it up there, especially if you've a high BMI, i would be needing an intake of over 150g of protein for my BMI. I'd really struggle without shakes etc.


----------



## WobblyTulip

Hi! Great to see some new ladies joining the thread!

Fyfey - I’m wondering if we’ve been cycle buddies together before?

Blodyn - fingers crossed it will start to be possible to travel again for medic reasons in Feb. I’ve only used extra protein on egg collection cycles, not FET. In that case I used whey protein powder in full fat milk.

Emily - those injections will start before you know it! 

Dusky - not long now until you get to start!

AFM: So the lining thickness is developing well and is already at 14mm on HRT day 10 😊

Only thing is they found a fluid filled hole in my left ovary. As I’m on down reg drugs (buserelin) I should not ovulate but it looks like my body might be fighting that and trying to grow a follicle. So that means they will need to scan me over the next few days to see what’s happening and if it is a growing follicle or a cyst in my ovary. This makes the timing of an embryo transfer a bit trickier but not impossible if it is indeed a follicle. So another scan and blood test tomorrow now to see what’s happening.

This process is really not straightforward!


----------



## Dusky7

Thanks Blodyn76, have to say I have no idea how much I am getting, I am a veggie too and so just worry sometimes that it isn’t enough, also gluten free and lactose free due to IBS so finding it tricky to get the balance atm...

Sorry, quick reply, had a rubbish day today and praying I get some sleep tonight. 

Hope you are all ok xxx


----------



## Dusky7

What is the difference between CoQ10 and Ubuiquinol? Xx


----------



## asinglerose

Dusky7 - Ubiquinol is the bio available version of CoQ10, so it’s absorbed easier by the body. It’s said that 600mg CoQ10 is equal to 300mg Ubiquinol.

WobblyTulip - great lining for day 10!!! 

AFM - started estrogen pills on Friday, I wasn’t prepared for how tired they’d make me.  I’m told it’ll get better once I start taking progesterone? I hope so.


----------



## Dusky7

I have just bought some Ubiquinol, thank you, is it best to have 300mg a day? Didn’t realise how pricey they were! I am really late in the game to start taking them. I know it is 3 months to improve egg quality etc, think things can be helped a month ahead or no...?

What pills are you on? When do you start prog? X


----------



## asinglerose

I’d take 300mg Ubiquinol for egg quality and yes, it is rather pricey, unfortunately. Some people swear supplements were a game changer so might be worth a shot for sure - even if you can’t take it for 3 months. I’m taking 200mg now for my FET cycle. Honestly, I just felt great when I was taking the supplements in It Starts with the Egg and I just kinda kept taking them long after it was necessary. But Ubiquinol is definitely one I’ve taken on and off because of cost. I’m just doing an FET cycle so just on estrogen at the moment, for some reason, it’s enough to make me totally exhausted. I know this isn’t as bad as IVF meds so a bit surprised by my body’s reaction but guess I’m just not really used to meds. I should start progesterone on the 23rd- transfer 29th.


----------



## WobblyTulip

Hi!

Dusky - as Asinglerose says, ubiquinol is more bio available. You need at least 200mg a day to make a difference to egg quality. For my egg collection cycles I used Life Systems ubiquinol. They do one version that is combined with PQQ which helps develop healthy cell mitochondria so I took 100mg of that one and 100mg of their plain one daily. And yes, 3 months is ideal for supplements ahead of EC as that’s the time from a follicle starting to develop in an ovary to it being recruited and you ovulating normally

Asinglerose - not long to transfer for you either then?! Is it a FET you’re doing like me?

AFM - clinic seem baffled by the fluid filled area on my left ovary - so another scan today and more bloods. They can’t seem to decide if it’s a follicle that has been recruited despite me being on buserelin or whether it’s a cyst. Really hoping this doesn’t mean we have to cancel embryo transfer.


----------



## ellieh17

Hi everyone

Hope you are well

Bit of a lurker on here.

Had egg collection yesterday. 6 eggs which I'm really pleased with, struggled to stim (ended up with 350 GonalF and 150 Luveris to boost things!!) So was only expecting 3 or 4. 
Heard from the clinic this morning
All 6 eggs mature, hubby sample was good
& 3 have fertilized!! Clinic want to do 5 day transfer on Monday. I'm sceptical we'll have anything to transfer as most of our embryos  stopped dividing at day 3 but there's hope I guess!!!
Sending you all hugs and sticky baby dust!! xx


----------



## asinglerose

ellieh17- great results, will keep fingers crossed they make it to day 5.

WobblyTulip- yes, frozen embryo transfer just like you. I didn’t do a baseline ultrasound (clinic didn’t ask for this) so I hope everything is fine. They want me to go in and do the check on day 14 to see how lining is progressing but I’ll do day 10 first, that way if something is wrong, there’s a bit of time to take corrective measures. I really hope fluid clears out somehow and the transfer can proceed as planned.

Dusky7 - I agree with WobblyTulip on PQQ too. There’s been a lot of talk about it being a great complement to Ubiquinol.


----------



## WobblyTulip

Hi Ellieh - great news on your fertilized eggs - fingers crossed you get at least one to a day 5 transfer this time

Asinglerose - wow I thought most clinics scanned between 7-10 days of HRT to check progress

I had another scan this morning and the rogue follicle was still there. They’ve decided to give me a trigger shot to make me ovulate it. So I have to do that tonight and then start progesterone on Saturday. ET will be next Thursday then. It’s been a stressful day not knowing if the cycle would be cancelled or not as they weren’t sure what to do with me.


----------



## Dusky7

So sorry to post and run, I will catch up properly tomorrow...

Any Ubiquinol and PQQ better than others? I went to holland and barrett and paid £34 (was £45!!) for 50 100mg, that will only last me 16 days... looking on Amazon there are sooo many... tia xx


----------



## Dusky7

Hope the trigger shot went ok, great that it is full steam ahead xx

Where did you get Life Systems from? Can’t find it...x


----------



## WobblyTulip

Hi Dusky
Thanks for the good wishes. Trigger went ok last night.

I get the Life Extension ubiquinol direct from their website usually and sometimes from Amazon. It was a brand recommended by IVF nutritionist Melanie Brown.

https://www.lifeextensioneurope.co.uk/vitamins?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIu4qe47ed7gIVqejtCh2hyAtVEAAYASAAEgK2jPD_BwE


----------



## SuperMaria

@ellieh17 Fingers crossed for Day 5 transfer! 
@WobblyTulip glad trigger went ok!
@emilyinthegarden, yep we share the same clinic, so far they have been good!

Today's update: had EC last week, 8 eggs collected, 6 fertilized, 1 has been frozen on Day 3...but sadly I’ve just been told none of the others made to Day 5   They were all Grade 1 top quality, so I don't get why none couldn't carry on    I was so happy to get 6 embryos this time!

I have one final cycle left with the transfer this time, so I hope to get a Day 5 embryo then


----------



## Dusky7

So sorry to read this Super Maria! Praying that embie is a strong little one, it has made it this far x


----------



## WobblyTulip

So sorry Super Maria. I also had a cycle during my embryo banking where none made it to day 5. It’s gutting. Thinking of you x


----------



## Dusky7

Help please ladies, really need some second opinions...

I have IBS, mostly managed with low FODMAP diet, last few weeks has been awful, really painful, not sleeping, obviously affecting what I am eating, feel quite stressed with it tbh. Went to GP, waiting for colonoscopy and test results, and a breast exam as have tender lumpy boob.

Basically I don’t know whether to carry on with cycle or not. Due to have last pill Wednesday and Buserelin injections this weekend so really need to decide ASAP... 

I have been on DHEA for (what will be in time for EC) 3 months, and Pregnacare and vitamin D. Have only just started Omega 3, PQQ and Ubiquinol, part of me wants to delay because I don’t feel physically (and because of this mentally) well enough and part to get three months of supps...

Spoke to clinic this avo and they said fine to delay til april, just £400 charge... money is also a factor of course, but that’s not too bad, been having acupuncture, but that’s good for IBS too, I’ll just have to have a break as can’t afford to keep it going...

Would really really appreciate your thoughts please. I am so indecisive at the best of times...xx


----------



## Emz17

Bless u hun. I understand ur issue, my metformin was increased a week before this cycle which really gives me bad side effects (diarrhoea, weakness etc) I felt exactly the same as you but decided to go ahead. I am now going for my first tracking scan today. To be honest I have felt real crappy and have spent most of the time in bed but if it means I get my dream it is worth all of it. Basically I made my decision to keep going this round when I was writing my journal one evening and a little quote at the bottom of the page said “ just when you are about to give up that is when miracles happen” I wish I had more scientific help to give u but I just followed my heart and let the rest just happen. Good luck in whatever u decide dusky.
Emz xxx


----------



## Dusky7

Ah thank you Emz, how did your scan go?

I think if I had been on the supplements for 3 months I would carry on, but that on top of it, and the mammogram, I still can’t decide tho...xx


----------



## Emz17

My scan went well thank you 30 follies on one side and 15 on the other and more than last time seem to look mature (by the size anyway) waiting for a call to see if they want to increase or decrease any medication. I usually overstimulate so we are happy with that so far. 
I was thinking about increasing supplements but after speaking with my doc and my councillor I decided not too as they said it can come to a point where you take too many?! Also could fish oils affect ibs at all? Have you got a councillor who you could talk your decision through with? X


----------



## Dusky7

That’s brilliant!! You must be over the moon 

I don’t know, I’ve never taken Omega 3 before... Consultant has just said what I am on is ok, pregnacare, Vit D, Ubiquinol, DHEA, PQQ and Omega 3... I haven’t heard anywhere that is too many 😬 Not had counselling through the clinic for years, might ask xx


----------



## WobblyTulip

Hey Dusky - sorry to hear you’ve been struggling. Have you been checked for coeliac disease at all? I think chat with your partner if you have one and make a decision together. A frostie will wait for when you’re ready. Ubiquinol and PQQ are more used for egg quality than a FET, so although you would normally want to be on supplements ahead of a cycle it might be less relevant for a FET.

Emz - that’s a massive crop of follicles! Hope they manage it well and don’t cause OHSS. Do you have PCOS by any chance?

AFM: should hear tomorrow about timing for an embryo transfer on Thursday. For now it’s keep up with all the meds, vitamins and injections. I had hoped that ET would land on a Friday which is my non working day, but it’s now on Thursday. Unfortunately I have some critical client meetings so looks like I won’t be able to take the full day off. I also have to help host a virtual work dinner in the evening. It’s really hard to know how the logistics of the day will work out.


----------



## Emz17

Defo check the omega 3 dusky my mum has ibs and she has to be really careful with omega 3 and fish oil i agree have a word with your family your not alone good luck with with ever decision it is we are all here either way 😘

Hi wobblytulip wow u sound so busy yeh I do have pcos lol on my first round at this stage I had over 30 follicles on both sides! So this time is better for me, they use a different trigger also and if they get too many eggs on collection we will freeze all. Fingers crossed I am ok. 🙂


----------



## ellieh17

Dusky Iwish I could give you a massive hug.  If it was me I would wait until your health is in a better place in order to maximise your chances of success unless age was really against you. Surely your clinic would feel the same as they would want the best outcome for you and for their figures.

Wobbly tulip hope you manage to squeeze transfer in your busy day or maybe you can see if you can palm some of your work on your colleagues. Good luck for Thursday

Emz17 good luck with egg collection. Hope you don’t get OHSS and are able to do a fresh transfer.

I’m 1dp5dt today. We had one grade 2 blastocyst which was transferred yesterday. Our other 2 embryos stopped dividing at day 3.  For a sticky one despite it not being the greatest grade blastocyst.


----------



## Fyfey

Evening All, 

Well I’ve read back and feel like I’ve got to know you all a bit... I’ve a feeling this will be me a more frequent poster now. I started my buserlin injection yesterday, so on day 2. Not feeling much different, but I reckon it won’t be long before the hormonal witch comes out!!!! 🙈 I’ve not given myself an injection for 6 years and didn’t get any refresher on it, so I was a bit nervous yesterday, making sure I was doing it right! Still not 100% sure wether I administered it correctly! 
I’m expecting to hear this week when my baseline is, I was told anytime after 3rd Feb. I’m sure my clinic only start stims on a Friday, so would either be Friday 5th or 12th of Feb... with EC being either W/B 15th or 22nd. I’m thinking the latter is more realistic! 

Dusky - I think you will know deep down how you feel about it and what the right decision is? Sometimes we’ve to be kind to ourselves! Have no regrets!!! 

Supermaria - how’s things going with you? When are you starting your next cycle? Remember it only takes 1 embie! 

Julia - How have you been? Have you tested? 

Mouse - I’m sure we might have cycled together at another point. What’s your status just now? How are you feeling about the FET? 

Emily - Not long now until you start.... eeek it’s so exciting isn’t it? 

Emz - Wow sounds like you’ve got a really good amount, fingers crossed you don’t Over stimulate and it all works out for you  

Blodyn - Nice to see you once again... what’s happening with the travel? This is a nightmare isn’t it? 

Wobbly - We may well have been cycle buddies previously - it’s nice to see names you recognise isn’t it? Although sad we are still here! How are you feeling about your ET? Maybe a busy day afterwards might be good for taking your mind away from it. 

A single rose - you aren’t far away from transfer day now, are you counting down? I guess you will be when you start the progesterone. 

Ellie - How are you coping with the 2ww so far? When is your OTD? Good luck  

Take care everyone xx


----------



## Lola2021

Hi Everyone,
Tonight is my first night posting on the forum! 
A little bit about me..
Low ovarian reserve 🙁
-Failed IUI aged 36
-IVF - 3 eggs retrieved, 1 mature, 0 fertilized
-ICSI - 6 eggs retrieved, 3 mature, 0 fertilized.

After a lot of soul searching and sleepless nights, we decided to try ED. Had consultation with IB last summer and travelled to IB in Autumn as we were going to go with their guarantee plan and they wanted to do some tests on hubby’s swimmers. All his results came back fine but they said as we had no previous fertilization, they would include a clause in the guarantee program to use donor sperm if the first cycle was unsuccessful.

So instead we decided to just try one round of ED (not in the guarantee program). We’re due to travel this Friday so fingers crossed we can get there and have a stab at it. Donor is due EC early next week but things change every day so who knows.

Wishing all of you ladies the very best of luck with your treatment

xXx


----------



## Fyfey

Welcome Lola..... 

Can I ask what you need to do to prepare for a Donor cycle? 

Take care and good luck


----------



## mouse80

Welcome Lola, good luck with the donor cycle

Dusky hope you managed not to feel too stressed about making the right decision. Having had numerous times where i have had to make the call whether to cancel i know how tough this can be. I will say that after agonising each time if it was the right thing to do i always felt that it was better to get it right than push through when things werent looking great. Its such a personal choice though, hope your clinic can talk you through the pros and cons.

Fyfey yes we cycled in Nov together i think. My FET got cancelled and i had to have a hysteroscopy which was all clear. I am just waiting for my period to start, i hate this last bit of waiting when you just want to get going! 

Emz - that is a bumper crop! Hope you get a decent amount of eggs. 

Blodyn - we both had cancelled cycles before xmas i think. Covid is really throwing a spanner in the works. I think things will get moving again soon once the vaccinations ramp up. Once the infection rates and death rates go down they will look to open things up again. 

Hello to everyone else and hope you are all doing ok.


----------



## Lola2021

Thanks for the welcome ladies 😊
@Fyfey- It was all very straight forward - apart from the stress of covid & possible interruption to travel plans 🙈 

Had a mock cycle and scan last month to check that the medication worked ok and that my body had no issues with it. Then had Prostap injection in the final week of my last cycle (to down regulate), and started Fematab on day 4 of this cycle. I have had very little side effects but the scans seem to be fine so no complaints! Im due to start cyclogest on the same day the donor has egg collection.

Its a lottery but worth a shot I guess.
Good luck to all the cycle buddies 😊


----------



## WobblyTulip

Hi Lola! Welcome to the group. Are you travelling overseas for treatment or is it UK based?

Dusky - did you decide what to do? 

Fyfey - how’s the buserelin going? I usually get headaches on it! Hope this cycle is finally your time x

Emz - when’s egg collection for you? Are the follies growing well?

AFM, embryo transfer scheduled for tomorrow - eek. Hope our frostie thaws ok and all goes smoothly.


----------



## Emz17

Hi wobblytulip good luck tomorrow fingers crossed for ur little embie. I am due for egg collection on Monday and have another tracking scan tomorrow to confirm it all eek. Good luck all you strong ladies 😘 xxx


----------



## Fyfey

Afternoon Ladies, 
How are we all? 

I’m ok on buserlin so far... which does make you think if it’s working. I know on my last abandoned cycle the spray wasn’t working, after 3 weeks of taking it! I said to the nurse, how I did wonder as I was feeling fine, she said yeah you should probably be getting symptoms! 

Well I rang my clinic today to find out when my baseline is, I guessed they would know I’m just awaiting the letter. I need to know for work, so my baseline is 8th Feb... so I’m now thinking I won’t be transferring until first week in March. 

Can anyone remember how long they have stimmed for before? I wish I had taken notes for my cycle years ago, I can’t remember anything like that!  I’m sure my clinic only start stimming on a Friday, don’t know where I read that though! So hoping i can start stimming on Friday 12th Feb. I’ll have been down regging for 26 days by then! 

Any advice with dates..... 

F x


----------



## WobblyTulip

Hi Fyfey - stimms are usually for around 10 days or so after baseline scan depending on how your follies are doing


I’ve got an embryo on board!! They had to do the procedure twice as the embryo didn’t come out on first go so hopefully it’s all in ok second time round.


----------



## Fyfey

Oh how exciting Wobbly!!! When is your OTD? 

Yeah that’s what I thought .... 10 days! Thank you 😊


----------



## WobblyTulip

Hi Fyfey - so I have to get bloods HCG and progesterone done next Friday. It should be 9dp5dt, but they’re shut on Saturdays so have decided to draw them a day early at 8dp5dt. If I do get pregnant I have to have a repeat draw on the Monday and an urgent IVIG drip down in London (I’m in Midlands). All a bit complicated this reproductive immune treatment! Hilariously after all that the Weds after would be OTD with urine for my clinic!

Emz - how was your scan? You still on track for EC on Monday?


----------



## Dusky7

Hi everyone, I have decided to delay  Still sad about it tbh but it does feel the right thing to do. 

This is our very last fresh cycle, money and age our definitely against us... So far ok on omega 3, it is my least important one as I get a lot from diet so wouldn’t be so bad if I had to stop it.

Thank you so much for all of your help, we are now booked in for EC w/c 19th April, so I had better leave this thread I suppose 

Ellie, my DD was from the ‘worst’ embie of 17, and she is perfect, grading doesn’t mean everything x 

So sorry no more personals atm, must run x

I wish everyone so much luck xxx


----------



## Emz17

Eek so excited for u wobblytulip I have everything crossed for u. Has the symptom checking started yet? 

Dusky I wish u all the best with ur cycles I think u knew that was the best decision for u hun enjoy a well deserved rest with your partner good luck with everything we are all here if u need a chat even if u r not cycling now 😘

I had my scan yesterday and the follies are at 15-16mm so we are going to scan again on Monday to push them a little further. My last round I triggered at 16mm and half weren’t mature so we are aiming for egg collection next Wednesday now 😁 I’m happy they are keeping an eye on me but not happy I have an extra two days of bloat to deal with. I’m ok tho hope all you lovely ladies are too? Xx


----------



## ellieh17

hi all 

Welcome to the 2ww wobbly tulip

Good luck for your scan on Monday Emz17. I stimmed for 14 days in order to get my follicles big enough with Gonal F both times.

Little update from me. I’m 4dp5dt today. Pretty sure trigger left my system yesterday so no longer feel super tired, nauseous and boobs no longer feel like they are rock solid and painful. Been v crampy today but I think it’s more been as a result of bowel issues than anything else. TMI alert - been constipated until today and now back to normal. Resisted the urge to POAS as I’m sure it’s far to early to get anything but a BFN. OTD is 28th (15 days since egg collection). Just wish I knew which of my symptoms were as a result of crinone and which (if any) are from the embryo and which are in my head as a result of me thinking about what is potentially going on with me!! Why is 2ww so hard?! 

Hope everyone else is doing well. Xx


----------



## Emz17

Hi Ellie thank you that’s good to know how long you stimmed  for (Monday will be day 12) so not to far off. 
The tww is just the worst isn’t it honestly I have had one fresh cycle bfn and one frozen cycle bfp (sadly ended in early miscarriage) and I can honestly say I cldnt tell the difference in how I felt both times. plus I am a serial tester lol and I tested everyday with nothing until the morning of test day when I got a positive, there really is no way to tell in my experience but we are all so different. Easier said than done but try and relax and treat urself. Good luck hun everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## Fyfey

Afternoon Ladies 

Dusky - I’m glad you’ve made a decision and it will be the right one, as I feel we all know the right decision deep down! Take this time to regroup and rest!! 

Wobbly - do you think you will test before? I’m a serial tester 🙈 (Like Emz) 

Emz - not long to wait now.... what’s another two days in the grand scheme of things eh? Oh it’s exciting isn’t it. Will you be hoping to transfer on day 5? 

Ellie - the TwW is a stressful fortnight isn’t it? I found on my BFP cycle, I didn’t get many symptoms apart from a really sore back around implantation, actually I think I may have had a bit of pink discharge around then also... hard to think back. However my BFN cycle I had every symptom going, turns out it was the pessery.... or maybe just my mind! 
I tested my trigger out on my BFP cycle... I was getting negs by 4dp... so yeah it sounds about right that you are feeling the trigger has gone now. 

AfM - not much to report... i had a major headache the other day and the last two days my boobs have been achey... could be down the buserelin /could be AF on her way. I’m due either tomorrow or Monday, but well aware the buserelin could delay that. 
The one thing that’s playing on my mind this time around is EC and how many eggs we get, if/how many fertilise, if any get to day 5... blah blah blah... I know I’m being daft and it’s something we can’t control!!! But I think with my first cycle (my BFP)... I was naive to all of this and didn’t realise how many factors contribute to a potential BFP! 

Anyway I’ll head just now.. 
thanks for reading girls! 

F x


----------



## Blodyn76

Just a quick one and because FyFey noted...  this period was stupidly late so we're pushed back to the very last few days of Feb, beginning of March by the time i start stims. Greece still has it's 7 day quarantine period so i'll be going over a couple of days after baseline and holding out in an airbnb probably. Had my first dose of the Pfizer vaccine this week, i'm kind of hoping that I'll be able to get the second before i go and as a result won't be as restricted - we'll see.

Good luck all, i'll no doubt keep popping by to see how you're all getting on.


----------



## Fyfey

Lovely to hear from you Blodyn.... good luck on your journey and I will look out for you in future threads! 🥰🥰 

Everything happens for a reason....


----------



## Emz17

Good luck with your journey blodyn 😘
Yes fyfey it really isn’t long in the grand scheme of things. Yes we are hoping for a day 5 transfer 🙂  it really is nerve wracking wandering how many we will get and how many will fertilise but not too long to wait now.
hope your all doing well ladies? xxx


----------



## Fyfey

I go from feeling so optimistic to a downer all within a nano second 🤣🤣 
The rollercoaster of assisted conception eh?


----------



## WobblyTulip

Wow a flurry of posts to catch up with on here!

Dusky - sorry you’ve had to delay but sounds like the right decision. Wishing you all the best whenever you choose to cycle

Blodyn - sorry for the delays, but it might mean travel is a little easier if the pandemic numbers are on their way down. I’m thankful my clinic is local to me - couldn’t imagine overseas travel right now, even for IVF. Wishing you luck! I thought the vaccine was not allowed for anyone planning ttc in next few months? I mean, great that you got it, but are you ok that it’s not tested yet on pregnant women/ unborn child? Very personal choice though!

Fyfey - I’m hoping to hold my nerve on the testing front as I have to be tested super early anyway due to immune issues and needing an IVIG drip and maybe more LIT if I do get pregnant. So that means I get HCG bloods done next Friday at 8dp5dt. Not sure anything would show up on a urine test then anyway x. Buserelin headaches are super common and horrid aren’t they? Lots of water to drink and a paracetamol usually helps.

Emz - how are you doing? I remember always feeling like a battery hen at this stage in the egg collection process - hope you’re not too bloated and sore. With that number of eggs you might be best to freeze all and give your body a month to recover before doing a FET.

Ellie - how are you doing? Symptom spotting yet?! When is OTD for you?

AFM - have had some mild cramps and a bit of a headache since ET - probably all the hormones I’m on! Just trying to take it easy this weekend before the onslaught of work tomorrow. Well as easy as I can with an active 2 year old! Felt mild nausea yesterday too which was unusual - I don’t usually get any pregnancy sickness. Symptom spotting already! Still feeling a little traumatised by the ET procedure - they had to do the whole thing twice as sticky embryo decided to stick in the catheter and didn’t eject first time round. Luckily they check for that in the embryology dept each time. So had to reload it into a new catheter and looks like it went in 2nd go. They assured me no risk of damage to the embryo as it was still in the media, so hoping all will be well. Lovely hatching blast though. Test via HCG bloods next Friday


----------



## Emz17

I’m totally with u on that fyfey what a rollercoaster but it will all be worth it eventually 🙂
Wobblytulip I’m doing ok but yes very much like a battery hen haha I’m actually feeling better now than when I started stimming, getting used to it I suppose. They literally make the decision on egg collection day whether I have fresh or frozen cycle but they are very aware of ohss and my risk at there clinic which makes me feel better. I honestly am praying for a fresh transfer though 1) because I had the scratch before this cycle and 2) because I find frozen transfers take more out of me than the fresh cycles, so strange I know. But, whatever the outcome is I’m happy to go with the flow 😁 thank you for your advice. Hopefully the nausea is a good sign for you 😁😁 may I ask how did u find out about ur immune issues was it after unsuccessful cycles or a preexisting condition you were aware of? 
Emz xx


----------



## LeanneR

Hi ladies

Do you mind if i join? Im preparing for an FET. We had a FET in 2018 which resulted in a chemical. Currently on burselin nasal spray and have my baseline scan on wednesday. This is our last try. We have one day 6 embryo left. We were so lucky in 2013 to have a successsful icsi round which gave us our beautiful daughter.

Wishing everyone lots of luck.
Baby dust to you all xxx


----------



## WobblyTulip

Hi Leanne, welcome to the group. I totally get you on the last try thing - we just transferred our last remaining embryo last week and I’m now in the 2ww. Wishing you all the luck in the world x

Emz - when’s your next follie scan? I found out about my immune issues after extensive recurrent pregnancy loss testing after losing our 2nd IVF pregnancy 

Ellie - how are you?

Just trying to stay snug and warm whilst I work today. Apparently important to keep feet and tummy warm post ET!


----------



## LeanneR

Thank you for the welcome WobblyTulip. How are you finding the two week wait? Whens your test day? x


----------



## Emz17

Welcome Leanne  😁
How u finding the 2ww now wobblytulip? I’m so sorry too hear how u found out about ur immune issues I am just Curious as I have had implantation failure and miscarriages and wandered if it is something I should look into (should this round not work). I went for my tracking scan today and the follicles are ready (my ovaries are actually now touching 😞) we r triggering tonight with egg collection Wednesday morning. Just waiting on a call from them to decide which trigger I am going to take they are thinking of doing a dual trigger (ovitrelle and buserelin) has anyone ever had this? Hope u r all doing well ladies 😘 xxx


----------



## mouse80

Welcome Leanne. Sounds like we are on a similar timetable. My baseline scan is today for my fet (one and only). My last attempt  was  cancelled as my lining didn’t thicken. 

Emz I’ve had a double trigger and it’s been fine. Good luck with egg collection. 

Blodyn I hope things open up again soon. It’s such a nightmare with covid. 

Hope all those in the 2WW are doing ok? 

I can’t remember who asked about covid vaccine but I had mine. The guidance changed and for me the benefits out weighed the risks. Both me and partner work in the NHS and he is a doctor and can’t work from home so we were both high risk. I felt fine afterward and my clinic were fine about it and no issues with doing ivf. It’s a personal choice though.


----------



## LeanneR

Emz17 - thanks you for the welcome. I had ovitrelle for trigger. Hadn’t heard of a duel trigger but it’s been so long since I done it. Good luck for egg collection xx

Mouse 80 - thank you for the welcome. Hope your baseline scan goes well today. Good to have someone on the same kind of timeline as me x


----------



## Emz17

Thanks mouse that’s good to know someone else has had it, were u at risk of ohss too? 

I had never heard of it either Leanne until today lol I usually trigger with buserelin as I am at risk of ohss. 

My clinic has also said the same about the covid injection basically if the benefits outweigh the risks it is best to have it but totally personal choice, I can work from home and self isolate as does my partner so my decision is slightly tricky. 

Oh and hope the scan goes well mouse 😘 xx

Emz xx


----------



## mouse80

Emz the double trigger wasn’t for OHSS i think they changed it after my first egg collection when basically the few eggs they collected were all abnormal. The duel trigger I believe can help them mature and realise. In all my round since then we have done the duel. 

Leanne good luck with your scan on wed. 

I’m started estrogen patches, pesseries and tablets today. Oh boy my moods are going to be terrible! Hopefully this flood of estrogen means my lining will thicken up!


----------



## Blodyn76

Thanks for the well wishes ladies, gives me a little more time to lose some christmas gain so not all a loos.  

Tulip - vaccine is fine so long as you're not transferring within 3 months. Once I've done a couple of banking cycles, i've a 3 month down reg course to suppress the adenomyosis and hopefully make my uterus a little less hostile. We'll be hoping to start transfers around July/August.


----------



## Fyfey

Evening All, 
I hope you’re all well and had a lovely Monday! Start of another week in our countdown to our next date in the diary, whatever that may be for you! 

Welcome Leanne, how are you feeling about the baseline? How long have you been down regging for? 

Wobbly - I bet you are counting the sleeps until Friday? Any other symptoms? 

Emz - ohhh how are you feeling? Time is your EC on Wednesday? I’ve never heard of dual trigger, your always learning on this journey?  
Like you though, I would feel reassured knowing someone else has done it! 

Mouse - how did the baseline go? Was your lining too thin? I always have the problem of it being too thick.... it’s really a science all this eh? 

AFM - Not much more to report, I had a bit of a ‘meh’ day yesterday.... just a bit down, but not down down! If that even makes sense, just not myself I guess! Today is day 8 of buserelin injections and expecting Af at any moment, thinking I could wake tomorrow with it. I’ve been feeling cramp all day. Fingers crossed it’s the last AF I have for a while 🙏🏼 

Take care 
F x


----------



## Emz17

Scrap that the clinic called I am just triggering with buserelin don’t know if that’s a good thing or not? Mouse how did the scan go?

Leanne good luck for your scan Wednesday.

Blodyn good luck with ur journey sending lots of baby dust.

Fyfey omg buserelin down reg is the worst isn’t it?! My egg collection is 8:30am on Wednesday I have to travel 50mins so 6am start lol. Let’s hope it’s ur last af for at least 9 months hun 😁😁 

Emz xx


----------



## Fyfey

Aw Emz, I’m so excited for you!!!! You’ll be triggered by now. Try and relax as much as you can tomorrow... will be thinking about you on Wednesday.


----------



## ellieh17

hi everyone 

Sorry I’ve been a bit awol, I’ve had internet problems.

Emz good luck for the egg collection. Someone when I was having egg collection had a Bureselin trigger (as the nurses weren’t very discrete when discussing patients which annoyed me a little). 

Leanne welcome and good luck with your scan, hope it goes well

Fyfey hope your starting to feel a bit more normal & AF has arrived

mouse hope your doing ok and your moods are ok

Blodyn good luck with your banking cycles.

Little update with me OTD is Thursday. Trying so hard not to crack and test. Not really got any symptoms but didn’t have any last time at this point. The only thing I’ve got is that I’m more tired than I was before.  

Lots of love and sticky baby dust to you all. Xx


----------



## Fyfey

Hey Ellie, 
Nice to hear from you! Oh you've done so well not to crack, I wish i had the same willpower!! 
Are you heading to work on Thursday after testing or how does your day look? 
Ive only ever had two OTD.... first was my fresh BFP and then the FET BFN... with the second it was over Christmas holidays and we were off, and I found that so hard to deal with, I just wished I could have gone to work to submerse myself in other stuff and take my mind away from it! 

Tiredness is always a good sign.... Got everything crossed that this is a super lucky thread!!! 

AFM - Spotting.... wish it would come on properly! I feel i need a really heavy period (im always short and light), my lining was too thick at my baseline on my last abandoned cycle! 

Take Care Everyone 
F x


----------



## LeanneR

Thanks mouse. When is your next scan? x
Fyfey Thanks for the welcome. Feeling nervous but hopefully all with be good and i can move on to getting my lining thickened up. Been down regging since the 8th. How are you getting on down regging with the injections? Hope af comes soon for you. x
Emz17 how did you get on with your trigger? Fingers crossed for Wednesday for you x
Ellieh17 – Thank you for the welcome and wishes. Try not to test early. Easy for me to say as ive tested early each time. Best to wait for OTD so its an accurate result. Youve done well to hold out this long. Just a few more days. Got my fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Fyfey

Afternoon Ladies, 

Emz, how did the collection go? I hope it went as smooth as possible and you are home now and recovering! 

Leanne, have you had your baseline yet? how did that go? 

Well, AFM... AF is in full flow, I'm not one to be heavy, but oh my!! Ive gone through two pairs of trousers already today! So not like me, but it's all just part of the process and hopefully this means my baseline will be good to go on 8th Feb and my lining is thin enough (not like last time, too thick).  I'm also so glad to be working from home, imagine having to go into work and bleeding through two pairs of trousers!! Oh jeez it doesnt bare thinking about!! 

Hope everyone else is well...


----------



## Emz17

Hey ladies had the egg collection today and got 17eggs! We have however decided to freeze any embryos we make because they got so much fluid from me I had to have two full drips, plus my ovaries were kissing lol. Therefore, I’m so at risk of ohss I’m pretty happy, with that as I can use the next month to recover and get in top shape for a fet. I’m so glad they are on the ball with ohss especially in these times. Hope you are all good ladies, not gonna do personals today because I’m on too many drugs haha hope you are all doing well though xxx


----------



## WobblyTulip

Emz - wow that’s an amazing haul! Praying for good fertilisation in the lab tonight

Fyfey - sounds like you’re on for a great lining baseline scan this time. Hope it’s not too painful - I often find the ones when on buserelin are not great.

Leanne - how was your scan? Are you on HRT yet?

AFM: now 6dp5dt today. Have not tested at all - staying strong. Got LAD results back yesterday which were not good - looks like my LIT treatment before Christmas hasn’t done much. So that means my body won’t recognise non-self aka baby as a benign thing as my anti paternal antibodies are too low. So we’re on course for another attack and miscarriage if I am pregnant. Hoping Dr Gorgy will be able to do something over next couple of weeks if BFP but it’s looking like a really tough road ahead even with a BFP and a tough road or end of the road if BFN so also hard


----------



## LeanneR

Morning ladies

Fyfey - Oh dear sounds like an extremely heavy period!! Hope its calmed down a bit today and you didnt need anymore changes!!

Emz17 - Fantastic amount of eggs! Hope theyve been busy over night. Hope your recovering okay from collection.

Ellieh17 - Good luck for today. Hope its a BFP 

Wobbytulip - Well done for keeping strong and not testing early. Sorry to hear about your results. What can the do to stop it for you?

AFM - Baseline scan went well yesterday. Now on progynova to thicken my lining. Back on the 9th for a scan and all being well transfer will be the 18th or 19th!


Hope everyone else is doing okay xx


----------



## Fyfey

Afternoon All, 

Hope everyone is good today! 

Emz, 17 eggs is great, well done you!!! Have you had the news today about embryos? This is the daunting time isnt it? Will they try and get them to day 5 and freeze then? 
Your FET will come round in no time at all. 

Wobbly, awww how are you doing hun? Ive everything crossed for you and that it all works out! We are all amazing/strong women! Youve got this hun... keep your chin up!!!  Good luck for tomorrow! 

Leanne, thats great news about the scan! What will they be expecting the lining to be when you go back on the 9th? I can't remember what they said mine was back when i done FET in Nov/Dec 19' 

Ellie, how did the test go? been thinking about you hun!! 

AFM, no more changes of trousers yesterday, thank goodness! It's still very much there today, but no where near as heavy!! I looked back on my app to see what my AF was like back in Nov last year, before my abandoned cycle.... my AF last 1 day!!!! So fingers crossed this is defo what my body needs and all will be good on the 8th, and hoping to be able to start stims on 12th Feb! 

Take Care Everyone and Stay Safe! 

F x


----------



## ellieh17

Hi everyone 

Emz hope you got a good number of eggs to fertilise.

Wobbly I just want to give you a massive hug. I really hope you get a bfp and Dr Gorgy has some amazing medicine that allows you to have a successful pregnancy

Leanne great news about the scan, good luck for 9th

Fyfey hope bleed has settled down and your lining is nice and thin on 8th.

Update on me good and bad news - good news got a bfp, bad news as soon as wiped after doing poas (at 1.45am!!)there was lots of brown discharge. All the crinone chunks inside me were brown and a small blood clot. Checked crinone applicator, more brown discharge & some brown liquid. Convinced myself this was chemical but no cramping. Spent the next hour consulting dr google & rechecking discharge. Ordered some internet cheapie tests to see if I can see line darkening or lightening over next few days but they won’t arrive until tomorrow. Emailed clinic but no responses from them (not unusual, they won’t let you phone and speak to anyone due to COVID-19/ they’ve got most of their staff on part time furlough. Discharge has lessened and I’ve had no cramping except lower down which I think has been caused by me rooting around inside!! Remembered at 11am that my crinone last night hurt so now not sure if bleeding is from crinone or a chemical- this whole process doesn’t get any easier!!

Hugs to you all


----------



## Fyfey

Aww Ellie, it’s lovely to hear from you! 
I’ve heard of lots of people who have had brown discharge near BFP and went on to have successful pregnancies... fingers crossed it all settled down. When you wake tomorrow keep some FMU to test with for when the cheapies arrive! 

I’ve everything crossed for you and hope everything is all ok. I can understand you’ll be going out of your mind just now. Are you working? Will that keep your mind off this? 

Take care hun x


----------



## ellieh17

Hi Fyfey

I’m on annual leave but I’m going to see my Dad tomorrow, he has severe depression and isn’t doing well at the moment with it being winter and lockdown on top of things. My mum has a hospital appointment as she’s got a potential slipped disc and she feels that it’s not safe to leave my Dad alone at the moment. If I got a bfp I was planning on telling him tomorrow as I know it would give him something positive to focus on, but I’m thinking of waiting until I do 2nd test on 4th Feb. My clinic want 2 tests done 1 week apart in order to confirm a bfp. I’ll have done way more than that by then!! This way I’ll know for sure whether this bleed is was just crinone irritating my cervix or a chemical. Just wish I could time travel forward 9 months to see what happens!!

Hugs xx


----------



## Emz17

Hey ladies! 13 eggs fertilised we are soo happy.

Fyfey yes we are now leaving them till Monday and I’m getting a call Tuesday to tell me how many have been frozen. Good luck with your transfer later in the month got everything crossed for u.😘

Wobbly sending you big hugs I hope dr gorgy can help u and u get ur little miracle my thoughts are with you.🥰

Leanne I hope ur lining gets nice and thick for your transfer.😘

Mouse I hope the moods are not too bad at the moment 🤣

Ellie u would think the stress stops when u get the bfp but it’s only the beginning. the crinone really does irritate the cervix and you have been pulled about a lot. alittle blood can be a good sign, but u know all that already lol. Just hang on in there you have come this far, and try try try not to stress because if the little bean is there then stress will not help. Sending massive hugs 🥰

Sorry if I have missed anyone, Stay strong ladies, we’ve got this ❤❤ Xxx


----------



## LeanneR

Morning ladies. How are you all today?

Fyfey - I cant remember what it needs to be. Crazy how you forget these things. Ive never had any issues with it before so hopefully it should be where it needs to be on the 9th. Whats next for you now that AF has arrived?

Ellie - Great news you got your BFP. hopefully the discharge has came from the crinone. Look after yourself and try not to stress. Easier said that done but like Emz17 says stress wont be good for your little bean. 

Emz - Brilliant news. 13 is a great amount. HOpe they keep busy over the weekend and you get a good amount for freezing!

AFM - Prognova is killing me. Only the 3rd day on it today and im exhausted. Also spent last night googling day 6 fet success stories and comparing them to day 5. Google is a dangerous place!

Hope everyone has a good day xx


----------



## Fyfey

Afternoon All, 

It's Friday.... thank goodness! I need a break from the laptop and time for myself!! 

How are we all? 

Ellie, hows things? have the internet cheapies arrived? hows the bleed? Hope you are having a lovely day with your Dad. 

Emz, Wow thats a great amount thats been fertilised!! Amazing, bet you can't wait until next week now to see how they are doing!! 

Wobbly, how did today go hun? 

Leanne, how are you going on the meds? I am also a seriel Google user!! Messes with our heads doesnt it? 

take care everyone xx


----------



## WobblyTulip

Hi all,

Emz - so happy you got 13 fertilised this time. Amazing news!

Ellie - how’s it looking? You tested again? 

Leanne - get off Dr Google!! Each pregnancy is unique and miraculous! Or so I keep telling myself!

AFM.... BFP!! beta 151 at 8dp5dt - so off to London on Mon for urgent treatment with an IVIG drip and then next Friday again for more LIT to try and protect this little bean


----------



## Fyfey

Ohhh Wobbly, thats great news!! congrats, although i bet you are full of mixed emotions at the moment eh? I really hope that Monday brings you lots of good luck, I will be thinking about you over the next week. 
How are you feeling hun?


----------



## SuperMaria

Good evening everyone! I haven’t logged for a while so apologies if I comment on latest news!
@Wobbly awesome! 
@Emz hope you get many embies!
@Leanne welcome and good luck for the transfer!

About me, I’m having EC on Monday, last one of the 3 multicycle so this time I’ll also have ET, I got 2  frozen embryos if I don’t get anything fresh on this cycle! I’m a bit worried as I got a cyst in the past days but let’s see how it goes, doctor said it can be drained during EC… 

Hope you’re all ok xx


----------



## ellieh17

Congratulations Wobbly. Hope all goes well on Monday. 
Supermaria good luck for ec on monday
Just a quick update on me had a good day with my Dad, he seemed good today. Brown discharge has gone and got a bfp with internet cheapies, so 99% convinced discharge was from crinone irritation. Will test again tomorrow & Sunday to see if line is darkening. 
Hugs xx


----------



## mouse80

Congrats wobblytulip & Elie this is great news! 

Emz that’s an amazing amount of embies. Hope you get a good number of blasts. 

Leanne we will probably transfer at a similar time. I have another scan to see if my lining is thick enough on wed. I’m on tablets, pesseries and patches and like you feeling exhausted! Mine is also a day 6 embryo. I asked my consultant about the different success rates and he said that they have similar success rates but slightly less chance of surviving the thaw process (he gave me 80% chance based on my age, then 25% chance of pregnancy). But stats are just numbers and I feel as though a lot of it is luck! 

Hope everyone else is doing ok.


----------



## WobblyTulip

Mouse - when are you hoping to transfer? My clinic said 97% chance of ok thaw and my embie had been frozen twice due to a PGS rebiopsy so I was worried too, but it re expanded just fine. Fingers crossed for you x

Emz - how are those embies doing? Will you get an update tomorrow? How are you feeling?

SuperMaria - good luck for egg collection! The cyst shouldn’t be a big deal, they’ll drain it like they do the follicles.

Ellie - how are the lines looking? Tbh urine tests are pretty variable even with internet cheapies

Leanne - when is your transfer? Thinking of you. Is your lining doing well?

AFM - got a call yesterday from the IVF clinic and my progesterone serum levels are a bit too low to support a viable pregnancy. They’re at 44 and Care want them over 50, Dr Gorgy likes them over 80... feeling so anxious. Kept waking up overnight and stressing. Off to London tomorrow and hoping they can run repeat betas and progesterone to see what is happening, as well as prescribe me more treatment.  Have switched from doing the cyclogest rectally to vaginally to see if makes a difference in absorption. Line getting darker on cheapies. Feeling tired, hot flushes at night and mild nausea, so hoping so hard bean is fighting to stay.


----------



## Emz17

Hi ladies! First off let me say a massive congratulations to Ellie and wobbly! Sending sticky growy strong beany vibes 😁😁 

Ellie I would honestly say wait until next week on test day to test again because personally when I had my chemical it was strong all week until test day and I just tortured myself for nothing. Just try and enjoy the fact that u are that one step closer to your dream 😘

Wobbly I’m so happy for you but u really seem as though your clinics are taken such good care of you. Good luck with your treatment tomorrow. Try and get as much sleep as u can even if it is in the day. 🥰

Mouse praying your lining thickens for your transfer 🤗 

Leanne stay off dr Google it is a nightmare our bodies are all so different I really don’t think there is much in it many many people have success at day 3 so day 5 is great 😊 

Fyfey hope you are enjoying your weekend off 😁

Maria good luck with your egg collection tomorrow hope you get plenty of little Eggies (but not too many though) 😉

Update on me Friday all 13 were dividing as they should. They will leave them over the weekend and let me know on Tuesday how many I can freeze. It doesn’t seem to be a problem for them to get to blasts but just how many are of the quality to freeze that I worry about. I’m feeling ok bloating slightly going but I am a little dizzy. Just sleeping ALOT lol. 
Good luck with everything ladies sorry if I missed anyone.
Emz xx❤❤❤


----------



## Fyfey

Morning All,

Another week closer to our dream....  

Maria, Good luck for EC today, what time will it be? I assume you are at the clinic just now! Let us know how it goes? When will your transfer be?? 

Ellie, how are things today? I hope you had a lovely weekend and managed to relax a bit. 

Emz, can't wait to hear how those embies are doing tomorrow!! Eeeek its so exciting. 

Wobbly, I hope your London trip brings you some good news!! Will be thinking about you today. Keep us updated hun. 

Mouse, I hope your scan on Wednesday goes well and your lining is thickening up nicely!! 

Leanne, hows the meds going now? I hope things have settled a bit and your body is adjusting! 

AFM, I'm in that bit between AF ending and awaiting my baseline (8th Feb), Im really hoping that because ive been on injections and the baseline is further into the cycle this time, that all will be ok and I can start the stims on Friday 12th Feb!! 
I hardly got a wink of sleep on Saturday night, just over thinking everything and stressing about what could all go wrong! I keep thinking we were so lucky to get a BFP on my very first cycle back in 2014, that the chances of getting it first time this time are slim....feel like my good luck might have ran out, if that even makes sense? Also had a stinking sore head all weekend, defo putting it down to the buserelin!! 
I defo feel like I am on countdown now.... I hope that by the time this months out that Ive either had ET or it will be imminent!! This is the month ladies!!


----------



## LeanneR

Morning all

Hope everyone had a good weekend? 

Fyfey - Seem to be getting used to the meds now. Not as tired. Ive to up them tomorrow so hoping it doesnt floor me again. Not long now till your baseline. Fingers crossed you can start stims. I know what you mean about being luck with your first cycle. I think the same all the time about getting our bfp. Feel like we used all our luck on that cycle and wont get so lucky again. Hard to keep positive but we've just got to try.

Emz - How are you doing? bet you cant wait to hear tomorrow how your embabies are doing. hope they've behaved over the weekend. 

Mouse80 - Good luck for your scan. Hope your linings nice and thick. My biggest fear is the thawing process. To do all the prep and not even get the embryo back where it belongs scares me. My consultant said the same about the numbers.

Supermaria - thanks you for your welcome. Good luck for ec today. Hope it goes well.

Wobblytulip - Transfer hopefully the 18th or 19th. HOw are you doing today?

Ellieh17 - glad the discharge has gone. Hope that bfp has been getting darker over the weekend.

Hope everyone else is doing good x


----------



## WobblyTulip

It’s been a tough day. I am emotionally and physically drained.

I had to go to London for urgent IVIG drip treatment and a repeat HCG beta. 

It took ages for the beta to come through so I decided to go ahead in faith with my drip even though it’s mega expensive.

My beta didn’t come back as high as I hoped. Normally doubling times should be around 48 hours, although every 31-72 hours is still considered normal. My numbers were 151 on Friday and only 309 today - doubling time of 69 hours. So it confirms we have an implanted embryo that is growing, but it may not be growing that well. 

Dr G wants me to continue with the drugs now for a couple of weeks and wait for an early scan at 6+3 to see what is going on.

I’m still waiting for results of the repeat progesterone levels done today and a decision on whether we need to increase the meds.

Feeling quite deflated this evening and a bit teary, but trusting that God is greater than any test results or Drs and this is in His hands.


----------



## ellieh17

Hi everyone

Wobbly huge hugs to you. Really hoping that things go well for you over the next few weeks. You’ll get your early scan before me as my clinic don’t do scan until at least 7 weeks.

Emz good luck for tomorrow hope you’ve got plenty of embryos to freeze

SuperMaria hope egg collection went well today and you feel ok

Sorry for no more personals, I’m super tired

Just a quick update on me, test on Sunday was darker than Friday. Saturdays test was a bfp but both lines were lighter than Fridays ( the joys of internet cheapies) I’ve decided I won’t test again until the clinic’s test on Thursday. 

Hugs and sticky baby dust to you all


----------



## emilyinthegarden

Hi everyone,

sorry I've been MIA! This whole process really takes it out of you, doesn't it? I've been catching up on everyone's cycles and just wanted to add my good vibes and well wishes to the mix. I'll be thinking of all of you.

Wobby - best of luck to you, I've heard lots about IVIG drips and they do seem to work miracles so it could be your magic ingredient!
Maria - hope your egg collection went well  
Ellie - congratulations on your BFP, how is it progressing?

This is my first ever IVF cycle so I didn't really know what to expect but my emotions are predictably all over the place. My follicles are looking good - I'm day 9 now - so we're on track for collection on Friday. I have a bit of fluid buildup in my cervical cavity but not in my womb so I'm on the edge of overstimulating even though we're doing mild IVF. There are just so many things to stress and worry about! I have booked myself in for extra acupuncture today and taken a few days off work. I'm also doing Circle and Bloom IVF hypnosis/meditation sessions every day, has anyone tried these? It feels like my brain is trying to fight the relaxation and I'm not sleeping very well - it does not help that my ovaries feel massive and my cat keeps tramping all over them when I'm in bed!

Does anyone have any tips for avoiding OHSS?


----------



## WobblyTulip

Hey Emily!

Quick reply - best tips are a) don’t let your clinic over stimulate you and b) if at risk of OHSS they usually prescribe Cabergoline.

Hope all is well x


----------



## Emz17

Update ladies we managed to get 5 great quality blasts frozen we are so happy 😁 gonna take a month or two to enjoy and rest now before the fet. 

Good idea about cabergoline wobbly (although I couldn’t take it due to mental health issues) plus I was on such a small amount of stimms so clinic really cldnt do anything else to stop my ohss. My advice would be if there’s any doubt have a different trigger and assess at egg collection your health always comes first. 

Good luck to all you wonderful strong ladies on your journeys I wish you all safe a successful pregnancies ❤❤❤


----------



## Fyfey

Afternoon Everyone, 

Wobbly, I am so sorry to hear about your crap day yesterday!!! I really can't even comprehend how you must be feeling, what a rollercoaster of emotions.  Do you have a stressful demanding job, which might either take your mind away from things or stress you out more!! Take time for you hun, I really hope things progress well for you. As you said God is greater than any results! 

Ellie, cautiously congratulating you!!  Thursday isnt long away!! 

Emily, everything sounds like its going to plan for you! How are you feeling about Friday? I feel really anxious about EC this time for some reason! Oh I'm going to look into Circle and Bloom! 
Ive tried acupuncture before and loved it, I've not gone for it this time, I think the whole covid stuff has put me off abit! 

Emz, thats fantastic news, I bet you are over the moon!! How exciting!!! Yeah take the next month or two to relax and get visualising all the good your body can do! 

Can anyone give me any words or just a shake even... well virtually! lol Im in Scotland and work in a school, so Sturgeon has just announced that she is hoping that the infant end of schools is back from 22nd Feb. I all of a sudden feel really anxious.... it's surely the meds, as I wasnt bothered between August and December. Im thinking EC/ET will be the week of 22nd or possibly transer the week of 1st March, so bang in line with when i'm meant to be back at work. During my previous cycles, I've worked all the way through and not been phased by it, so im defo putting it down to the meds coupled with covid!! 

Sorry thats a bit of a rabble, hopefully you guys understand where Im coming from.... I daren't even mention it to my OH, he'll think im being daft i'm sure of it! lol


----------



## emilyinthegarden

Thanks! Wobbly - I'd never heard of Cabergoline, it's good to know there's something they can actually prescribe rather than just 'wait and see'. How are you doing?
Emz - that's amazing! Taking a month or two off sounds like such a good idea, this whole thing is so draining. It must feel great to know you have some blasts in the freezer  
Fyfey - honestly, I have also been feeling much more anxious since starting the injections. Obviously the whole pandemic is very anxiety-inducing but I've been very practical and sensible about things up to this point and now I'm refusing to even pop to the co-op as the stakes are so high. Would you be able to take a few days off for this cycle? Re: school, I think things would be at their safest if you're doing EC/ET as soon as you get back into work, as people will have been pretty much isolating up to then. So practically, it seems like the safer time to do it than a few weeks after mixing has started again if you get what I mean. I definitely understand where you're coming from though, the combination of covid and IVF is not ideal at all so I think we're doing well to not be absolute wrecks at this point  
I'm quite nervous about the collection as I don't really know what to expect but I'm most nervous about my eggs not fertilising and none making it to 5 days as we have severe male factor, so that's my new things to stress about! The Circle and Bloom sessions are helping, the lady is American so I enjoy the way she says uterus  I've downloaded Expectful as well as they have some IVF-specific sessions so I'll see if they're any good.


----------



## SuperMaria

Good evening Everyone!

EC on Monday went ok, this time I got 1 egg fertilized and doctor didn't do anything with cyst, not sure if it required draining or not   Now have started to take progesterone pessaries, ET on Thursday 

@ Emily, I'm fairly new as well in the IVF world, had my 1st EC last month, I was quite nervous the days before but it all went well, they will sedate you so won't feel anything! I was actually dreaming to be on the beach during the operation  

@Emz17 awesome news 5 blasts frozen! Enjoy the break in the meantime!

@Ellie - congratulations for BFP    hugs and hope test on Thursday goes well


----------



## WobblyTulip

Woo hoo Emz! Brilliant news!

I finally got the progesterone levels back from yesterday - much better at 156nmol/L. Guess it just fluctuates a whole heap around when I am tested vs. when I do pessary / injection. So no meed to up the meds. Back down to London on Friday and will have LIT plus they want a repeat beta. So that will give us a better idea of whether things are progressing or not. I also got an appointment with the local NHS recurrent mc consultant today in the diary for a scan at 7 weeks if things progress ok.


----------



## mouse80

Hi all, just a quick one from me as I’m just on the way back to work from scan. 

Emz great news 
Supermaria I hope you embryo makes good progress this week. 
Wobblytulip fab news re betas 
Fyfey think the whole world is feeling pretty anxious right now. That coupled with hormones is enough to send anyone into a spin. 

ATM unfortunately my lining is not thick (5. despite flooding me with estrogen from all angles! I’m waiting for a call from dr about what next plan. So frustrating as this is what happened before Xmas and we had to cancelled so it’s pretty crap to think we might be in the same boat again.


----------



## ellieh17

hi everyone

Hope you are all well.

Emz congratulations on your 5 Frosties. Hope you are able to relax and s get your body and mind in the right place for your FET in a few months.

Wobbly that’s great news re your progesterone. Hope Friday goes well.

Fyfey I know how you feel, I’ve spent the last 2 days fighting with my work as I’m refusing to travel into central London. I work in an NHS lab. They have begrudgingly allowed me to have the next month as wfh and I have to let them know how my early scan goes. Is there someone at work you feel safe talking to about what’s going on and if there is anything your work could do? It’s totally fine to feel really anxious about everything that’s going on with COVID and the fact that we can’t have vaccines. Fingers crossed that they delay the school reopening. 

Emily my DH has rubbish motility and both ivf/icsi cycle we’ve done we only managed to get 1 embryo to 5 day blast and amazingly bfp both times!! I know exactly how you feel as this cycle I was convinced we we’d fail at every stage, egg collection, fertilisation & to day 5. From my experience, I’d expect to have the majority of your embryos to fail at day 3 and not to have anything to freeze. Up to day 3 the fertilised egg is reliant on egg only, at day 3 it has to switch on the genes from the sperm. I’m not sure how old you are but they say that younger eggs are better at being to able to repair any damage from poor quality sperm. Hope this helps 

Mouse I’m really sorry to hear your lining is thin, maybe your clinic can scan you again in a week’s time and see if things have improved?

Hugs and sticky baby dust to you all. Xx


----------



## HannahBox

Hello, could I be added to the group please? I’ve got a FET in February


----------



## asinglerose

Some of you might remember me from when I posted a couple of times earlier in the thread - things got so so busy that I couldn't possibly keep up.

HannaBox - welcome!

Mouse - have you tried vitamin E and L-arginine? I honestly think it made all the difference for me. Lining of 10mm on day 14 of meds and 16 on the day of transfer.

SuperMaria - good luck with your transfer today!

Ellie - congrats on your BFP and all the best for today's blood test!

WobblyTulip - how are you? Congratulations on your BFP! I saw you were concerned about your beta but doubling time is 48-72 hours so 69 hours would still have been acceptable. Will keep fingers crossed for you that things continue to go well.

Leanne - the meds were also horrific for me. It got better after after about 10 days then even better once I started progesterone.

AFM - drama free transfer on 29th January. Have since been in the dreaded 2WW. I was super hopeful at the beginning as I'm sure I felt implantation cramps on day 3 but not even a squinter till now (6dp5dt). So I've decided to just do a blood test on 7dpt just to see if anything is happening at all. There would be enough HCG for it to show up on a blood test if positive. Tests I have now will only measure HCG of 20 and above and yes, I should just be nice and patient and wait for day 12 or something but I'm not really built that way. Especially since I go back to work on Monday, I'd much rather have the news (bad or good) before I go back.


----------



## LeanneR

Hi ladies how are we all doing?

Wobbly - great news about your levels    Hope tomorrow goes well.
emilyinthegarden - Good luck for collection tomorrow. Hope it goes well. Its such an emotional process. You can do all the research but nothing can prepare you for that side of it.
Supermaria - hope your transfer goes well today.
Mouse80 - sorry to hear your lining isnt thick. Hope it doesnt get cancelled. What has your doc said?
Ellieh17 - hope your test goes well today at the clinic
Fyfey - No wonder your anxious about the schools going back. Im in scotland also and im a childminder. Ive been super busy cause of the schools and nurseries being closed but im a much smaller setting so don't so im not as concerned. I really thought the schools would be off till at least easter. You should talk to someone about your concerns going back. This is a stressful enough process without having to work and feel unsafe.
Hannabox - welcome. DO you have a date for your FET? wishing you lots of luck. 
asinglerose - Its hard to be patient in the 2ww . Ive tested early in both my cycles. Fingers crossed for a good result with your blood test.

AFM - getting on fine with the meds now. My moods seem to of settled though im not sure my husband would agree   
Hope everyone else is doing okay xxxx


----------



## mouse80

Just a quick one. Dr called and said add in extra tablet and another patch if I can tolerate the side effects. Am feeling horrendous on this much estrogen but may as well keep going! Back on Monday for another scan but plan is to transfer even if lining thin as it’s triliniar and hysteroscopy before Xmas showed no scarring so he thinks we can go ahead. 

Hope everyone ok. Sorry for lack of personals. Feeling pretty rough today so just managing to get through work tasks.


----------



## Fyfey

Afternoon All, 

What a miserable few days we've had here, hope its a bit better else where in the UK!  

Emily, thats really good sensible advice... defo prob the best time to be getting the EC/ET when everyone has been pretty much isolating anyway eh? 

Maria, how was the ET? I had to check with myself that today was Thursday, Im so confused with the days at the moment!! I hope it went well for you and you are home now!! Now for the TWW... whats your OTD? 

Wobbly, how are you doing hun?? 

Hannah, welcome! Do you have a rough date for the FET? How are you finding the meds this time around? 

SingleRose, Oh I would be exactly the same hun, I just need to know!! It's still quite early to get a second line on a HPT... I was getting squinters at 8dp5dt before... but i mean proper squinters!! Good luck for tomorrow, how quick will you know? 

Leanne, where about in Scotland are you? Which clinic are you using? I feel so so tired today with my meds, but it's a good excuse to leave OH to make the tea! lol 

Mouse, take it easy and do what you need to do!! I would be with you and go with upping the meds... it feels so close doesnt it! Monday wont be long away hun, I hope things are looking better for you  then and if not, then it looks like you will have that embaby on board anyway and as Wobbly said earlier, god is greater!! 

Sorry if i've missed anyone.... feeling pretty knackered today, was up lots last night!! Away to have a cuppa and sit in front of the tea.... Ive renewed all my wax melts today... the simple things in life!! haha! 

Take care everyone!! 
F x


----------



## SuperMaria

Hi all

Just a quick comment from me (I'm exhausted!) my very 1st ET today, felt so weird in the theatre, I wish they were putting me to sleep like they do with EC! 1 Day 3 fresh embryo was transferred, although not my decision (as I had 2 frosties which were better grade) but apparently that's clinic policy....just annoyed as no consultation beforehand about this!  Did it happen to you too, not be able to chose which embryo you prefer to use?

I only pray that the embryo stick and grow ok anyway (I didn't get any blasto during the 3 cycles), OTD is 15/02....

Catch up soon, hope you're all ok x


----------



## LeanneR

Mouse - fingers crossed that does the job for Monday xx
Fyfey - I’m in Stirling. Im attending Ninewells in Dundee. You? X


----------



## asinglerose

Fyfey - I’ll know by the end of day tomorrow- will be sure to update

SuperMaria - no, I haven’t heard of that at all. I wonder if it was a last minute decision and no time to thaw the other embryos? It’s still quite odd though. I can understand your frustration but now best to find a way to unwind and just hope for the best for this little one. You really never know what’s going to stick. I’ve heard of people transferring their best quality embryos first then coming to their lowest ones with a great deal of hopelessness- ironically those ones stick. It’s nice to have nice looking blasts but doesn’t mean they’ll stick. Maybe this be the little embryo that pleasantly surprises you.


----------



## Fyfey

Morning All, 

Maria, sorry I can’t be of much help, but as singlerose said it doesn’t necessarily mean it won’t stick! Good luck and hopefully the 15th is here soon enough! Happy symptom spotting! 

Singlerose, oh fab... not long to wait!  

Leanne, I’m in Fife (hence the name) and also at 
Ninewells. How do you find it? Lovely to speak to someone quite local!  

Take care everyone 
F x


----------



## SuperMaria

@mouse80 hope you managed to improve the side effects, good luck on Monday for the scan
@ HannaBox – welcome 😊 
@ Ellieh17 - hope your test went well yesterday

@Fyfey and @Asinglerose thank you for your kind words, difficult to stay positive after finding it out only when I was in the theatre , but let's hope it stick (and it doesn't flush out since it's in a fluid!)


----------



## asinglerose

Results are in - HCG level is 1. I will wait to retest on the official testing date which is Friday. That'll be 14dpt and that test will be very final. I am going to go on with meds as usual. Still quite sad though as there's no denying that the chances of a negative even next Friday are far far higher than not.


----------



## skyblue79

Good evening ladies,
I know our journey TTC is an emotional rollercoaster and each one of us on different stages of treatment. I am send positive energy to everyone one of us, this year hopefully we will have our joy.
I was previously active to the forum but became inactive due to failed marriage following the dream of being a mother.
Now I remarried and we are on same page to try for baby.
Yesterday after a long time I had a FET at Serum clinic. I am super anxious and nervous.  
I am here for to share my experience and hopefully support others and hopefully also get support from you ladies also.


----------



## SuperMaria

@asinglerose hugs and best of luck  

@skyblue79 welcome back, hope FET went well, fingers crossed x


----------



## Tickety-boo

Hi all

Congratulations to those who have had their positives and best of luck to those waiting.

I haven’t posted since the start of the thread because if I’m honest I’m just so busy. I’ve been reading the thread but every message I started to write somehow didn’t get posted, I’d get distracted by something else. I’m an NHS doctor and I work in a combination of primary and urgent care which basically means life is beyond hectic. Also I’m about to complete on a house purchase so am packing boxes on my off days. A large part of me wonders if it is insane to be trying to transfer one of my hard won embryos at this time but somehow it seems more insane to wait any longer than I have to so here we go. I’m booked to have FET Tuesday.

It will be my first embryo transfer after a freeze all cycle in October, I developed severe OHSS and could not transfer anything at the time. Here goes....


----------



## WobblyTulip

Welcome to the group tickety boo. Good luck for your transfer next week. I can’t imagine how busy you must be in the NHS - thank you for all you’re doing x

Sky blue- welcome back and wishing you the very best for this FET x

Asinglerose - so sorry, just gutted for you. Hoping it’s just a slow starter and you might get a better result soon. If not, take care of yourself. Sending a big hug x

SuperMaria - sending sticky vibes to your day 3 embie. Stick, stick, stick.....

Mouse - good to hear you can still continue the cycle, will be thinking of you on Monday.

Sorry if I’ve missed folk out...

AFM: The last week has been hugely stressful going for repeat beta HCGs. Whilst levels aren’t doubling within 48 hours, the latest level from yesterday has gone up to 1053 and doubling time since Monday is now around 54 hours. Normal range is 35-72hrs. So we’re not out yet! Went to London for Leucocyte Immune Therapy yesterday so sporting lovely bandages on my arms today. Pregnancy after multiple miscarriages is so tough. Thanks for your support. Next up is our early scan at 6+3, so another week and a bit to wait.


----------



## Lola2021

WobblyTulip and Asinglerose - I have EVERYTHING crossed for you. This road is such a tough one 😕
I’m currently in my 2WW but not feeling very confident.
Good luck to everyone x

☘☘☘


----------



## LeanneR

Hi everyone

Supermaria - how are you? i hope your taking it easy and letting that little embryo get nice and comfy in there. Whens your OTD
Asinglerose - Keeping everything crossed for your OTD. Hope you get a better result. big hugs x
Skyblue - welcome back. Whens your OTD?
Tickety boo - Cant imagine how busy you must be right now being a doctor. Good luck for tuesday x
WobblyTulip - What a week its been for you. Sending positive vibes that your little been sticks x

hope everyone else is doing okay? 
AFM - My daughter has been poorly the last 24 hours with a really high temp. She had a covid test this morning. HOping we dont need to wait to long for results. If its positive ill need to get in touch with the hospital and see if i can carry on carry on with my prognova until shes better. Not sure if that will mean my lining will end up too thick though. Probably have to abandon this cycle and start again. Trying to keep positive that her results will be negative.

Hugs and baby dust to you all xx


----------



## SuperMaria

@LeanneR oh no, hope your daughter gets well soon! and hope she's negative for covid!

my OTD is *15/02*, although period is scheduled to arrive on 13th so how does it work in this case, if I'm not pregnant? Should I try to book an earlier OTD?

So weird to be in this limbo now and not knowing what's happening with the embryo (this is my first ET) I really hope it didn't flush out immediately after the transfer (I went to the toilet as my bladder was exploiding )

Wishing a good weekend to everybody x


----------



## Fyfey

Evening All, 

This thread moves so quickly, but its great we are all so active and chatty!  

SingleRose - Sorry to hear about your HCG on Friday, Ive got everything crossed that it increases for OTD next week! 

Skyblue - When is your OTD? How did you find the transfer? 

Tickety - Im sure ive cycled with you before at some point...... Good luck for Tuesday!! How are you feeling? 
I take my hat of to you doing what you are doing just now in these crazy times!!! 

Oh Wobbly, I really hope this is it for you!! Doubling at 52 hours sounds promising.... What date is your early scan? I can only begin to imagine how stressed out you must be at this time! Remember to take time for yourseld though hun  

Lola, when is your OTD? Whats making you not feel very optimistic? 

Leanne, I hope your daughter is feeling better soon and on the mend! Have you had the test results back yet? How did she get on with the test? I really hope it's negative and doesnt impact your cycle any!! It's such a stressful time this ACU malark during a pandemic! 

Supermaria, I remember thinking the same about the embryo on my last two transfers,but ive been assured that it can't happen! Still doesnt stop our hormonal minds thinking it eh? lol 
Are you on any pessaries or anything? Usually they will delay your period, even if its negative,so if you test negative on the 15th then once you stop the pessaries then your period would normally come a few days later, although I have heard of some people coming on their period when they are still on the pessaries. We are all so different!! 
Lets not think that though..... visualise that wee embryo getting all comfy and sticking, then there will be no period for some time!! 
Personally Ive never been able to wait until OTD and ive tested early with both my fresh and frozen cycles. 

AFM - Nothing new to report, apart from I feel as if im turning into a bit of a crazy woman... biting at everything my OH is doing or not doing!! 
Baseline on Monday, so fingers crossed all is looking ok then!!


----------



## Lola2021

Hey Fyfey 😊
My OTD for blood test is Tuesday but Im still in quarantine following travel so cant venture out. Can do a home test on Thursday but think himself will be away so will wait until he's back. (Could be Fri or Sat).
Not feeling confident as I have zero symptoms  (apart from non stop gas and bloating from those blasted pessaries 🙈)
Hope all goes well for you x


----------



## Fyfey

Aww Lola, keep the faith... I felt I had way less symptoms with my BFP than I did with the BFN! 
Good luck for Tuesday!!


----------



## Tickety-boo

Fyfey - yea I think we’ve cycled together before too. I’m ok. Because I got so sick with OHSS last time I think this time I just feel weirdly normal. I’m taking oestrogen and using cyclogest but I feel quite well really. It’s almost a bit unsettling, I keep feeling like I’m forgetting something. I hope your baseline goes well. Good luck.

Leanne - that must be super stressful, I hope your daughter is ok. I was told our lining can’t be too thick by my clinic if that helps.

SuperMaria - I think when our normal period is doesn’t really count when you’re going through treatment, because the medication sort of overrides it. Well that’s my understanding anyway.

Lola - I’ve only ever been pregnant once, and it was an ectopic so maybe is different but genuinely I had no symptoms at all during that 2ww. Not one symptom. When I tested positive it was a huge shock and I spent the first 24 hours in a state of pure disbelief. So I don’t think a lack of symptoms means anything.

Wobbly - that sounds positive and I hope this goes your way. Good luck for your scan.

Asinglerose- look after yourself over this week. I hope you have a more positive result on Friday.

Sky blue- when is your OTD? How was transfer? How are you feeling now?

Sorry if I’ve missed anybody. 

Tonight is my last shift before a 2 week annual leave. It had to be used before the end of March and fortunately it’s not half term around here yet (on my team the childless don’t tend to be allowed school holidays off). I decided given there’s no such thing as a quiet day at work (and actually there wasn’t even before the pandemic) that my best hope for a positive outcome was to take my leave now. And it’s not like we can go on holiday anywhere anyway! How long after 5 day FET are people told to test generally? My clinic said it would be 14 days but whenever I’ve stalked these boards it’s always looked like people test earlier than this.


----------



## SuperMaria

@Fyfey I know! My hormonal mind can't stop thinking it!!  Yep I'm taking pessaries, progesterone Utrogestan for 21 days and like @Lola2021 is saying, I have no symptoms but lots of gas & bloating  
Good luck tomorrow with your baseline scan!

@Tickety-boo  I’m on short protocol so I’m not sure if it works differently from conventional IVF, I just hope nothing is coming before OTD!


----------



## Blodyn76

Hey Tickety, enjoy your leave. RE testing - if you test 5 days post transfer, in theory that would be around day 24 of your cycle, so 9 days post 5 day transfer would be day 28 of a 28 day cycle and you should get a pretty definitive result. HTH.


----------



## mouse80

Enjoy your leave Tickety-boo. My partner is an nhs doctor and I’m an nhs psychologist so I appreciate how relentless it has been. I really hope you get sometime to rest. I always test a bit early but that’s because I am very impatient. I think 9d5dt you should get a pretty solid result on a frer or equivalent. 

Hope the 2WW is going ok for some of you. I’m dreading that part!


----------



## ellieh17

hi everyone

Sorry I’ve been awol for a while,

Leanne hope your LO is getting better 

SuperMaria my cousins amazing 7 year old was from a frozen 2day embryo and was their lowest graded embryo and the only one that took from their 6 day 3 and day 2 embryos. 

Tickety-boo , welcome fellow NHS worker, I work in a genetics lab. It’s certainly been an experience over the last year for us, I can’t imagine what it’s been like for you. Enjoy your leave. 

Fyfey hope your scan goes well tomorrow 

Wobbly glad things seem to be going to plan good luck for your scan 

Lola I had no real symptoms during either of my tww (both were bfp), the only thing I really noticed was a big change in how i felt went the trigger left my system. 2WW is horrendous. The first time I was at work, this time round I was on leave and I drove myself round the bend being stuck in the house!!

Asinglerose huge hugs to you. Hope this week goes well & good luck for your beta on Friday

Sky blue good luck for your 2ww

Hannahbox welcome

Sorry if I’ve missed anyone

Just a quick update on me, test on Thursday was another positive so I’ve got my early scan booked for 17th Feb. 

Huge hugs and sticky baby dust to you all   

Ellie


----------



## LeanneR

Lola - keep positive. Fingers crossed for a good result 
Ticketyboo - thank you. That’s good to know. Hope your last shift goes well.  My clinic is 14 days 
Fifey - thank you. No results yet. She seems much better today though so hopefully it’s just been a wee bug. She was very brave getting the test done but it took a lot of persuasion.
Ellieh17 - thank you. congratulations that’s great news. Hope the 17th comes quickly for you and the time doesn’t drag 
Supermaria - thank you. that trip to the toilet after transfer is horrific. No matter how much your told it can’t be flushed out your mind still plays tricks on you. 

Hi to everyone else and hope your all doing ok xx


----------



## Lola2021

Aww congrats Ellie, thanks wonderful news.
Hope everything goes well for you 😊


----------



## skyblue79

Thank you sorry has traveling back to london from Greece hence the silence
@Asingrose: Thank you so much. I am wishing better results for you soon.  Yes the FET went just fine 
@Tickety book Welcome to the group also
@WobblyTulip: Thank you so much. Wishing positive vibes. Things will be ok
@LeanneR: I hope your daughter feels better soon and hope covid test comes back negative. Thinking of you.
@SuperMaria: Hope your FET went well too
@Fyfey Fingers crossed for your baseline on monday
@Ellieh17: Congratulations and All the best for Test of Friday and early scan 

AFM: FET went well. Had it done on the 4/02/2021
My OTD is 15/02/2021, Super nervous. I am catching myself looking for symptoms and i have none so far.
I had day 5 embryos transfered i don't know if i should be feeling anything by now or not. This journey is super stressful


----------



## Fyfey

Evening Everyone, 

I hope everyone is well and had a lovely weekend  

Lola, Good luck for tomrrow, how are you feeling? Ive never had bloods for a test, when will you know the results? 

Tickety, I hope your fortnight leave is restful and you do whatever makes you happy!  As mouse said, I would say 9dp5dt is a pretty accurate results, however I have heard people being negative right up until test day! We are all so different eh

Mouse, I am also dreading the 2WW..... although I feel at this moment in time, it feels like its too far away to even think about! 

Eliie, how exciting! 17th Feb isnt far away at all.... how many weeks will you be then? How exciting!! 

Leanne, hows the wee one now? any results back? 

Skyblue, Oh was your cycle in Greece? how was that, giving the current climate? Aww I know the 15th seems like ages away when you are in the 2WW, but its really not far away now! Good Luck!! 

AFM - I had my baseline earlier today... Im still not down regg'd fully, despite getting changed to injections and being on them for longer than the spray, thats 3 weeks today I've been DR'ing, so from today Ive to double the dose! Thinking back, Im sure I used to inject morning and night on my first cycle years ago which gave us our daughter! 
How long did everyone else DR for? 
Ive to go back next Thursday (18th) and by then, I'll have been DR'ing for 4.5 weeks! Im hoping that all is ok then and that I can start stimming the next day!!! So really Im only delayed one week, but it doesnt stop you feeling disheartened and a little hacked off.... why can't our bodies not just do their job! lol I wish I had done a journal or something from my first IVF, so that I can remember all of these things! 

Anyway, I'll get going just now! 

Take care 
F x


----------



## Lola2021

Hey Fyfey, I cant attend for a blood test tomorrow cos Im isolating after travel. So have to wait til the end of the week to do a HPT. Whats a few more days eh 🤷🏼‍♀️
Hope you get to start stims after next scan🙏🏼


----------



## Fyfey

Aw apologies Lola, I’ve misread that! Fingers crossed for your HPT


----------



## emilyinthegarden

Fyfey - good luck with everything! Any delay at this point just feels rude doesn't it?
Maria - that's so weird about the fresh transfer, I would have thought it would be your choice? From my obsessive research it does seem that quality doesn't mean that much though! Fingers crossed for you  
Lola - good luck for your HPT! 

Sorry for keeping it short, my brain power has abandoned me this week! I managed to overstim on a mild cycle so my clinic has said no chance of a fresh transfer. I was heartbroken as I feel like all we've done is wait but I am able to look on the bright side now that I am slightly less full of hormones. I felt awful over the weekend and am only just starting to feel better, we nearly had a trip to A&E on Saturday   I'm on more Cetrotide and now Clexane to battle the OHSS.
Unfortunately our embryos are not doing well either. It's day 4 now - we had a call on day 3 to say only 5 out of 16 eggs fertilised normally and these were developing very slowly. There was one 6 cell that might be alright and two 5 cells that might catch up if we're lucky but we can expect to lose the other two by day 5 tomorrow. But losing them all is now a possibility. I've been very tempted to call for an update today but I'm going to hold out for my embryologist update tomorrow morning.
When I spoke to her on day 1 she said that my eggs looked good (I'm 32 and have normal AMH so we were hoping they'd be good) but that ICSI had been very difficult as the thawed sperm was just twitching and not motile. From the test that was done immediately after his surgical retrieval, we were told to expect motile sperm, so this is really disappointing. We got a call on the day of my egg collection for permission to thaw multiple straws and we said absolutely, please thaw as many as you need. But then we were told they only thawed one in order to preserve the sperm for future rounds. So we feel like the sperm has been prioritised over the eggs and this isn't what we wanted. We had 5 straws in storage and we cannot afford to do 5 rounds of IVF (and I don't think my health can take it anyway) so they have been preserved for no good reason and we're concerned that non-motile sperm from a bad straw has been used, effectively wasting my eggs. So we're both feeling very deflated with OHSS, poor embryo development and not being listened to 

Oh and congratulations Eliie! Amazing news


----------



## Lola2021

Aw Emily, thats heartbreaking after going through all of that 😕
But dont give up just yet- u only need 1 good one to do the trick 🙏🏼
Hope you get some good news tomorrow x


----------



## skyblue79

Emily thinking of you today. Please keep strong x


----------



## Tickety-boo

Emily - I really hope today brings you some good news. Whatever happens I think if you have concerns about the decisions that were made it is reasonable to ask them about it. It’s important for us to understand their thought processes in order for us to trust them.

Fyfey - I really hope you get to start stims soon.

Skyblue - good luck for your 2ww.

Ellie/mouse - you know it’s strangely comforting to know other NHS workers are having a go! Definitely my family have concerns about me doing it currently given the nature of work so this gives me reassurance. Ellie I’m glad you’re getting positives. Mousse how are things going your end now?

Blodyn - hello again! Where are you up to in all this? I remember travel restrictions were playing havoc for you.

SuperMaria - how’s the 2ww going?

Leanne - any news on your cycle/your daughters test?

Lola- I hope your isolation is going ok.

Sorry if I missed you.

Afm- Transfer went smoothly yesterday. It was a single day 5 embryo transfer and my OTD is February 22nd. I’ll definitely test before then though (I know myself too well) so immediately ordered some first response tests online. I wouldn’t buy tests until after transfer incase neither of my embryos defrosted well. I also exchanged on my house yesterday so it was a big day all in all. Today I plan to just potter about, drink tea, watch crap tv and try and avoid the dogs jumping on me.


----------



## LeanneR

Hi everyone. How are you all doing? 

Ticketyboo - glad to hear your transfer went well. Hope the 2ww is quick for you. When do you think youll test?
Emily - have you heard how your embryos are doing? i really hope you get some good news.
Skyblue - Glad your fet went well. Not long to go. Got my fingers crossed for you. 

Still no results for my daughter. We got a text this morning with results for someone else!! So they told us to go get her tested again. Clinic have been really good. Changed my appointment to today, then had to call and say i couldn't make it so they've made me another for tomorrow. Just hoping the results of the 2nd test come through quick and ill still be on track for transfer next week! Main thing is shes feeling much better. 

hugs and baby dust to you all xx


----------



## SuperMaria

_"*It's important for us to understand their thought processes in order for us to trust them*"_

well said Tickety-boo! I'm still annoyed with my clinic for making decision without even tell me before!

@Emily hope you have good news today, I feel your pain for not be listened! x
@LeanneR how on earth they sent you someone's else result!! glad she's feeling better at least, hope her results comes quick!
@skyblue79 my OTD is as well 15/02, I'm trying not to think about it!


----------



## WobblyTulip

Hi everyone!
Sorry for the radio silence I’ve been very busy at work. Looks like things are moving along for many of you.

Emily I’m really hoping that you’ve got good news about your embryos and that you have one to transfer
Maria how is the 2ww going?
Ticketyboo I hope that your next two weeks goes smoothly - all the best
Leanne fingers crossed you get your daughter’s Covid results soon and can continue with treatment 
Fyfey what a pain that you are still not down regged - It’s amazing how much our bodies resist it. Fingers crossed!
Sky blue - how are you feeling? Hope the two week wait is going okay

AFM not much to report this week. No appointments apart from had acupuncture. Next week is a critical week with our first early scan on Tuesday to see if bean is growing. Anxious about that after 3 miscarriages, but telling myself each day I am pregnant with a healthy growing baby. If that scan is ok then i have to go to London again on Thursday for another drip. GP has agreed to prescribe some of my meds so that is good and will reduce the costs of everything going forwards.


----------



## emilyinthegarden

We got the call this morning confirming that none of our embryos made it. The embryologist said that the surgically extracted sperm is just too weak. The next step would probably be a donor but my partner is dead against it. He would rather not have children but not being a mum doesn't feel like an option to me. I'm completely heartbroken and don't know what to do. We're going to ask the clinic why on earth they didn't thaw another straw if it was such poor quality.

Hope you're all doing well xx


----------



## Fyfey

Afternoon All, 

Firstly Emily, Im heartbroken for you both! What a horrible predicament to be in  Yeah I would defo be questioning why they didn't thaw out more straws!!  Do you think your OH would come round through time or with more research into it? You can select donors who have similar characteristics to yourself! No one need ever know that it's a donor etc... having said that I don't know how I would feel if it wasnt my egg! It is a tricky situation to have to discuss with your partner!!  I hope you are as well as can be hun and that you can work through this. Take care xx

Oh Tickety, it has been a busy time for you! How are you doing? When are you thinking that you might cave and test? the 22nd seems a while away yet, although in the grand scheme of things, its only a week on Monday!! Have you been symptom spotting of any kind? 

Leanne, I hope your appointment went well today!  

Maria, how are you coping? 

Wobbly, everything sounds like its going well with you, its always good to be busy and keep our minds occupied during this time! How have you been feeling in general? All the best for next Thursday.... will be thinking about you! 

AFM, day 4 of double dosing and I defo feel like its making a difference... I am so tired and for the past three nights Ive been in bed before 9 with a stinking headache, I was also awake through the night last night with hot flushes! You know what though, I don't mind one bit, as long as I believe that its working and making a difference to whats going on inside of me! I do believe this time that it is working and that by next Thursday I will be down reg'd properly and ready to start stims the following day! 

Take care everyone x


----------



## Tickety-boo

Oh Emily I’m so sorry. It must feel really raw at the moment. Look after yourself. It’s hard when it feels like you’re on a different page to your partner when it comes to fertility/children. But this is new information for the both of you to process. You may find some common ground as you keep talking. 

Definitely talk to your clinic about what happened. I’ve had a few moments when I’ve questioned my care on this journey and I think we should do this. The questions allow me to make informed decisions about my future care and any clinic should be happy to answer questions. We pay them enough bloody money after all!

Fyfey - that sounds very promising! I’ve never down regulated as I’ve only ever done short protocols - even my frozen embryo transfer has been done on a short protocol! But my friends that have done long protocols always talk about their “mini menopause” symptoms so sounds like you’re on track! 

I’m ok, just bumbling along. You can’t help but symptom spot can you? Even though I didn’t have a single symptom with my last pregnancy (ectopic) suddenly I’m looking for the hidden meaning in everything. I’ve had a few aches and pains around my pelvis. The odd sharp shooting pain here and there. Not like period pain or cramping, just there and then not there a few moments later. Like today one of the dogs was going nuts because he couldn’t get his ball from under the sofa. So I got down on my knees to drag it out with the stick of wood we literally keep in the corner of the room for this exact reason and I felt a sudden sharp pain. And then it was gone. My boobs were sore the day of transfer but now not so much. I don’t know when I’ll test if I’m honest. I’ll just fold one day and then probably be disappointed by a negative result which is too early to mean anything! With my ectopic I was negative every time I tested until the official day. Then I had the faintest positive known to man, which got progressively darker up until the moment it all went wrong.


----------



## Lola2021

Oh Emily, Im heartbroken for you. Thats really tough after going through all of that. I would have thought that the clinic should have checked the sperm quality before it was frozen, no? Very frustrating, but as Tickety said, maybe your husband needs a bit of time to deal with it all. We all say rash things when we’re upset so maybe he just needs time to grieve for it all first.

Tickety, I know its rough waiting til OTD but at least u know the result will be accurate. We’re holding off til the wknd so that it will be a definitive Y or N 🤷🏼‍♀️
Good luck ❤


----------



## LeanneR

Hi ladies

Wobblytulip - Oh not long till your first scan. I really hope your little bean is growing nicely. How far along will you be by tuesday?

Emilyinthegarden - Im so so sorry  sending lots of virtual love and hugs to you. Take care of yourself and i hope you and your husband can agree on a way forward x

Fyfey - Sounds like that double dose is doing the job  

Tickety - its hard not to symptom spot. i was exactly the same. Its hard not to cave and test early. Im determined this time i wont but i know i will

AFM - Finally got results for my daughter this morning from the 2nd test and it was negative. So i made it to my appointment today. Lining 11.7 so i start cyclogest pessaries on saturday and transfer will be next friday. 

Hope everyone is doing okay xx


----------



## mouse80

Emily I’m so sorry this is devastating news. I hope you get a chance to talk it through with your clinic as to why they didn’t defrost another straw. I can empathise with the donor conversation as that would be our next steps and my partner is not that keen. 

Leanne I am pleased your daughter is ok and that you finally got the negative test confirmed. 

Wobbly hope you are doing ok, not long to wait. 

Fyfey I you can’t start stims soon. 

Tickety-boo hope you are managing to enjoy a bit of time off work. I know when it comes to my 2ww I will struggle not to test early. 

ATM things haven’t gone to plan again for me. After my scan app on Monday my lining had not improved. So my doctor had me come back today and confirmed my lining is still 5.8. However after discussing it with the team we have decided to go ahead with the transfer. His view was that we know the lining is healthy because I had a hysteroscopy and there is no scaring and it’s also triple lining. We have already cancelled this fet before Xmas and there are no guarantees that anything would be any different on a natural cycle. Basically I don’t think synthetic estrogen works for me! So I’m booked in for transfer next Thursday with a plan to go straight into my next fresh if this one doesn’t stick. Not hugely hopeful but just glad we have a plan! 

Sorry if I have missed anyone and hope you are all ok.


----------



## SuperMaria

@WobblyTulip hope it goes all well at the next scan!

@emilyinthegarden so sorry to hear about that, I suggest as well to speak with the clinic and ask why a weak sperm was chosen. What about maybe trying with another clinic where they could do a better job on ICSI/male factor before considering donor? Hope you and your partner find a solution, hugs to both.  

@Fyfey I don’t have experience with down reg’d, but looks like it’s all working fine for you!

@Tickety-boo difficult to symptoms spot at this stage, I’m feeling the same

@LeanneR phew glad your daughter is negative! And you’re back on track with the cycle

@mouse80 glad you managed to get a transfer next Thursday!

AFM: today it’s 7 days since ET and last night I forgot to take a dose of progesterone, doh!  I woke up in the night realising it and now I’m anxious this will cause my period to arrive? (should be due tomorrow). I’m trying to spot symptoms for pregnancy, but so far I can’t really tell... I’m having few aches and pains behind my pelvis (kidney areas) but maybe they are period pain? No sore boobs so far! OTD is on Monday so not too long to find out, but the 2ww is starting to killing me!


----------



## Blodyn76

Just a quick pop in, Tickety - congrats on being PUPO, feels like an eternity for you to get this far! Travel is a nightmare, i'm supposed to suck it up and go next month and deal with the quarantines, but i'm contemplating delaying a month. I work in the LA social services department as a carers lead/commissioner so in theory front line and had my first dose of the vaccination last month and the second one due the last week of March. I'm currently working with the local health board for tier 6 and going to casually ask if i can be bumped for the second dose a week early so that i can do IVF without the quarantine in Greece. Given Greece have already agreed free travel with Israel and the plan to map it out everywhere else for vaccinated travellers, it may just be possible by then. We're using frozen sperm so it would just be me travelling anyway. I'm rambling, but i'm hopeful! 


Emily, I'm so sorry you got that call. It sucks, and given I'm using frozen on my next cycle, i'm really expecting a similar result. They never seem to say too much on it, but there seems to be a huge drop off with frozen material. My clinic have advised against it even if we need to move on to very young donor eggs. They're agreeing to my next cycle because i'm pretty geriatric and any cycle is a chance right now. Would you consider cycling abroad where they do the TESE on the same day as your egg collection? My husband has almost nothing there, and what he has is pretty rubbish, however at almost 42 and days before 43 my clinic have managed to get me pregnant twice. I just don't stay pregnant - but thats another story. 

Please don't let this experience push you to call it a day, there are many other avenues to explore.


----------



## skyblue79

Tickety: great news your transfer went smoothly now On 2WW, congratulations on being PUPO 
LeanneR: glad your daughter is negative and treatment moving to right direction. Wishing you best of luck Friday.

SuperMaria: how are you getting on with the 2WW, 4 days to go. This is super hard 

WobblyTulip: scan what exciting news. Super wishing you best on Tuesday and it’s a good thing Gp has agreed to prescribe meds.

Emily: such a terrible news, I am so sorry to hear that. It must be an awful time for you and your husband. Please keep strong 

Fyfey: it’s great that you feel the dose is making different

Mouse80: I am so sorry things haven’t gone to plan. The good thing is that transfer is going ahead. Have they suggested anything that can aid the lining other than estrogen? 
AFM: plodding along in my 2ww, so dreadful. Analysing any symptoms that I think I am feeling, maybe it’s all in my head. I have bought a HPT but just haven’t got the courage to test and see negative. Yesterday had nightmares on 2 separate maps that I got a negative. This is super hard. I am kinda looking forward to Monday at the same time not looking forward to it because as long as there is a goal to OTD, I have hope.


----------



## skyblue79

So been woken up with worry, had FET on 4/02/2021 day 5 blasts. Almost all the way through I have had small background cramps on and off. This am at
03:50am been woken up with intense lower abdo cramps, so intense that I felt hot and felt like vomiting. It lasted 10 minutes.
Now super scared to sleep and scared it’s all over for me. Has anyone experienced this and gone and had a BFP at this late stage. I only have 3 days to OTD


----------



## Fyfey

Happy Friday All, 

Mouse, as you said you just never know what the lining is at on a natural pregnancy, so 5.8 might just be fine!!  Everyone is so different, and the fact that they are happy enough to transfer must mean something!! Theres still a week to go between now and transfer, so there might even be a thickening beforehand as well. Try to remain positive hun, you have a plan!  

Maria, I wouldnt worry too much about the progesterone, I read elsewhere that there is enough to keep us going if we do miss one. Oh i think Id be caving by now, If i were you! You are so clase to test day.... are you working Monday? 

Blodyn, I would be doing what I could so I could avoid the quarantine in Greece as well, It's worth a shot asking if you can get it early! Go for it!  Good Luck for when the time comes! 

Skyblue, try not to worry too much about the pain, it could just be the embryo settling in!! I know that's easy for me to say hun, but please try and remain positive until you know for sure! Do you think you will test early with the HPT you've got? 

Sorry if ive missed anyone, I hope everyone is doing fine on this crazy journey.


----------



## SuperMaria

yes Fyfey, I'm working on Monday so will go to the clinic after 5pm, I guess won't have the results until the next day! One additional day to the wait!


----------



## Fyfey

Awwwww its a blood test! Oh no, I think I would need to be doing a HPT, I dont think I would want the news from someone over the phone or an email. I would rather have a rough idea myself beforehand. 

TC x


----------



## skyblue79

Fyfey: thank you so much for words of encouragement. I will hang in there


----------



## mollymartha

skyblue79 said:


> So been woken up with worry, had FET on 4/02/2021 day 5 blasts. Almost all the way through I have had small background cramps on and off. This am at
> 03:50am been woken up with intense lower abdo cramps, so intense that I felt hot and felt like vomiting. It lasted 10 minutes.
> Now super scared to sleep and scared it's all over for me. Has anyone experienced this and gone and had a BFP at this late stage. I only have 3 days to OTD


Sorry to jump on just browsing but yes I had the exact cramps you describe with my daughter, at the time I assumed it was af arriving but I git the biggest shock of my life wuth a beautiful bfp I'm still in shock now and she's one lol i had theses odd intense cramps from the Friday into Saturday night after she was put back as a 5 day blast fresh transfer on the Wednesday it was always at 3am every other night for 3 nights over 6 nights it woke me up always at 3am lasted about half an hour to an hour I never usually get af pain but assumed it was af kept running to the loo paranoid the 3rd time it also made me feel sick i had to do deep
Breathing til it eased, it was literally the only symptom I had didn't realise at the time as just thought oh no it will be a really bad af after the ivf so thought that's what it was . It was the most weird pain though and I was so so convinced it hadn't worked wanted ti just stop my cyclogest til my clinic insisted i take my beta I literally almost collapsed and fainted in tears at work when they called me with a bfp biggest best shock of my life will never forget that moment or feeling ever....please please don't give up hope yet no test has told you it's a BFN yet so there's still every hope of a bfp lots of ladies have all kinds if weird pains no reason why I think mine were some kind of implanaton pain they woke me up so odd always and at 
Same kind of time every other night, please try to stay calm if you are pregnant you don't want any extra stress easier said than done I know lol but honestly you still, have hope yet of a bfp very best of luck x


----------



## SuperMaria

Fyfey I thought of doing a HPT first but I don't want to get a false positive which will be more disappointing if it's turns to be a negative...I rather wait for the official test and see


----------



## skyblue79

MollyMartha: so so thank you for your message. It has helped me a lot to calm down and remain with hope. 😘


----------



## WobblyTulip

Emily - so sorry to hear your news. Sending gentle hugs. I had a cycle where none made it to 5 day embryos too and it was gutting. We found the strength to try again though.

Skyblue - you’re not out until you’re out. Keep visualising a strong healthy baby snuggling in there.

Maria - I crumbled and did a super sensitive HPT at 8dp5dt which was when I got my first beta. It was a faint positive then. Interesting that the urine ones at from 10miu, but my levels were actually 151 and it was at I’ll super faint.

Blodyn - good luck with sorting out travel- hope things ease soon so you can get going 

Mouse - sorry lining isn’t better but that might be normal for you. Good luck with the transfer. My nutritionist advised John White’s beet shots and vitamin e to help improve lining.

Leanne - so exciting you can start the cyclogest soon. Yay for transfer!

AFM: not much to report. Very sore boobs not helped by 2 year old climbing all over me. Trying to distract myself ahead of the early scan on Tuesday. Am 6 weeks today. Still taking loads of meds and my tummy is a mess of bruises from the injections. But hey ho, praying and believing we have a healthy embryo on board. Pregnancy after miscarriages is so tough from an anxiety perspective!


----------



## Tickety-boo

Lola - I hope your test goes well

Leanne - I’m glad your cycle can continue.

Mouse - I’m glad you’re booked for transfer. Good luck! 

Maria - in my treatment information book it says if you forget the progesterone just take it as soon as you remember, unless it’s been over 24 hours, in which case to call them. It sounds like it was less than 24 hours so I think you’re good.

Blodyn - I think it’s reasonable to ask about the vaccine. The worst that can happen is they say no. I’ve still not had mine. When they offered it me the guidance was still not if you’re within 3 months of TTC so I said no. The guidance has now changed and my clinic are saying not within a month of treatment.... but by the time that happened I WAS within a month of treatment. So I figure I’ll either get pregnant and wait until I deliver or I won’t and I’ll have it then before treatment starts again.

Sky - I’m glad you’ve managed to get some reassurance, I think that’s basically what these forums are good at! Not long until test day now. I have everything crossed for you.

Wobberly - 6 weeks! Well done. Good luck for your scan. The anxiety is hard isn’t it. I’m struggling just being on a 2ww. I think pregnancy loss changes how you approach this process.

Afm - oh guys! I think I’m cracking up during this 2ww. I’m 4dp5dt and I’m getting all sorts of aching in my lower back which often comes for me before a period. Of course it is possible to convince myself is either implantation or Af depending on how positive/negative I feel in a given moment. But because I had no symptoms with my ectopic I quite often feel quiet negative (even though let’s be honest the ectopic wasn’t a good thing). And really I know it’s probably just the medication anyway!

I didn’t struggle this much on my last 2ww. I think because my last one was after my first medicated Iui it felt more relaxed. It was the first of a three cycle package and I always had ivf to go to after. It felt like there were options. But then the ectopic, and I lost my left tube, and suddenly ivf was recommended rather than iui. And then when I did ivf they couldn’t access my left ovary (which they think is due to scar tissue following the ectopic) so actually over half my follicles were left unharvested and then I developed OHSS because they couldn’t collect those eggs, and ended up in hospital. So I have two frozen embryos (well one now as the other is in use) and there’s nothing they can do to make my left ovary available (more surgery will likely mean more scar tissue) which means if I stim in the future I’ll likely end up with OHSS again, and it really was bad, so much pain and I couldn’t breath due to the fluid around my lungs. So it feels like these two embryos are my shot and I guess I’m struggling with feeling that pressure. 

Yesterday I went on a walk. Not far, just to the local park and back with one of the dogs. That helped. Today I’m going to do my pension paperwork. Which will be dull and frustrating but will keep my brain busy. And go on another walk because what else can we do in lockdown?!


----------



## Lola2021

Ah Tickety, u must have yourself tormented feeling all this pressure. Its outside of your control now so just take sometime to pamper yourself and try to relax as much as u can.

AFM, I got my first ever BFP this morning 😳
In complete shock! Delighted, but cautious as I know the next few weeks are crucial so will take each day as it comes.

Good luck to everyone on their journey x


----------



## Tickety-boo

Congratulations Lola! Excellent news.


----------



## SuperMaria

@Lola2021 wow congratulations for *BFP*!! 

@Tickety-boo I understand your struggle, hugs 

@WobblyTulip I just wait but I don't feel much confident so far  Hugs to you instead, hope it goes all well on Tuesday!


----------



## ellieh17

Sorry quick one tonight
Congratulations Lola
Good luck for Monday sky blue & SuperMaria.
Leanne glad your Lo is on the mend 
Sorry if I haven’t done a personal for you tonight
Hugs & sticky baby dust to you all
Ellie xx


----------



## Tickety-boo

A quick note to say my lack of will power won out and I took a test this morning. It has a very faint positive line. Could be the trigger of course so I’ll test again in a few days and see if darker. I don’t think it’s an evap line as it came up in the 3 mins but it is super pale. If you just glanced you’d miss it completely. I do feel better for doing the test though. Calmer.

I had some pale pink spotting last night. Seems to have stopped now. I’m hoping it was implantation bleeding rather than “you’re not pregnant” bleeding.


----------



## WobblyTulip

Woo hoo!

Big congratulations to you Lola!

...and how exciting - congratulations to you too Tickety Boo! A line is a line is a line! Will you have a beta HCG on Monday?


----------



## Tickety-boo

Thanks wobberly, My clinic don’t do betas - it’s all home testing. And even if they did it’s only 5dp5dt today. Or it will be at 13:30! I’m not meant to test until 14dp. Which is why I’m being very cautious about whether it’s the trigger. What makes me think it isn’t is in October when I was admitted with OHSS they made this big fuss of checking the hcg/wanting a pregnancy test and I was like “I injected hcg 5 days ago, it’s going to be positive but I assure you I’m not pregnant, my embryos are in a lab 100 miles away.” But actually it was negative on both urine and blood work so I’m hoping I metabolise triggers quite quickly. Either way, it is a line of hope!


----------



## mouse80

Congratulations Lola hoping everything goes smoothly for you. 

Tickey-boo hoping your line gets darker. Glad you are feeling better after taking the test. Keep us posted. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok.


----------



## Fyfey

Afternoon All, 

I hope everyone is having a lovely weekend! 

Maria, I will be thinking about you tomorrow, good luck!!  Although I know it will be Tuesday before you get the results. 

Lola, massive congrats! Its a surreal feeling isnt it? Will you call the clinic tomorrow and await an early scan now? I forget exactly how it all works, it's been so long! 

Tickety, Eeeeeek how exciting!! Will you test again before your OTD? I tested the trigger out on my BFP cycle, it was gone by 4DP5DT. Im glad it's made you a bit more settled and calmer! I also got pink spotting.... could defo be that implantation bleed we all hope for. 

Leanne, big week for you as well hun... how are you feeling about transfer on Friday? how are the pessaries going?

Wobbly, Good Luck for Tuesday! You must be full of mixed emotions....  

Apologies for missing anyone, I hope everyone else is well!   

Not much to report here.... headaches and tiredness have been continuing! Back for another scan to re-check lining on Thursday. 

Take Care x


----------



## LeanneR

Hey ladies.
Happy valentines day
Mouse80 - sorry to hear things havent gone to plan. Keep positive. They wouldn't be transferring if they didn't think there was a chance of it working.
Skyblue79 - how are you? have you had anymore pain?
Wobblytulip - Good luck for your scan on tuesday 
Tickety boo - Hard not to crack up during the 2ww. Its awful. Great you got a bfp. Fingers crossed its darker when you next test
Lola2021 - Congratulations thats amazing news. 
Fifey - Hope your okay and the headaches arent too painful

Hope everyone else is doing okay.

AFM - started the pessaries yesterday. Forgot how awful they are   Friday feels like its forever away but ive got a really busy week with work so hopefully that will make the time go quickly. 

Hugs and baby dust to you all xx


----------



## mouse80

Hi Leanne, I started cyclogest yesterday so guessing we will be transferring on the same day?


----------



## LeanneR

Hi mouse Im Friday for my transfer. X


----------



## mouse80

I’m Thursday. I hate the pessaries too!  Hoping my only day 6 blast survives the thaw!


----------



## LeanneR

They are awful aren’t they. Fingers crossed for us both. Mine is day 6 also. I hate the wait for that phone call x


----------



## Tickety-boo

Maria - everything crossed for you today

Mouse/Leanne - I really hope your transfers go well this week. I was so anxious about my embryo surviving the thaw and my clinic said “we won’t call you unless we need to speak to you about something.” It’s a 2 hour drive to the clinic, and I allowed 2.5 in case of traffic so I spent the whole journey saying things like “I think they’d have called by now if there was a problem” and checking for missed calls.

Fyfey - it seems to long between scans doesn’t it. Hang on in there.

Lola - has your BFP sunk in yet? Do you know when your scan will be?

Wobbly- how are you feeling currently?

Sky - I think it’s your OTD today, I hope you get good news.

AFM - I didn’t wait 48 hours as planned (obviously) I tested again this morning. The line is definitely darker. Not dark but not a squinter either. Very much there. And pink. So something is happened in there, it’s not my trigger I tested. I will stop testing now for a few days now I know I didn’t just see my trigger. Hopefully it will stick and keep going! I will test again before OTD though. I know it sounds daft but the OTD is my first day back after my annual leave and I basically don’t want to get bad news and then have to go to work for 8am. I want to be prepared one way or the other.


----------



## Fyfey

Happy Monday All, 

Oh Mouse and Leanne, Good Luck for this week... both day 6 FET! Nice when you have someone who is going through exactly the same eh? Will you both get a call in the morning to tell you the time you need to go in at and how the thaw went? Im sure thats what happened with me back in 2019. 

Leanne, Im dreading the crinone this time as well... the things we have to go through eh? 

Tickety, it does seem a while doesnt it? but then I just keep thinking that they are giving the lining the best chance of thining down, they only start stims on a Friday as well. 
Ohhh its looking good hun.. Im totally with you about OTD on the day you return to work... I would be exactly the same, with my BFP I got faint positives from 8DP5DT and then on 11DP5DT I got PREGNANT 1-2 weeks on a CBD, I was believing it then. I tested again with CBD on 13DP and got 2-3 weeks, I then forgot to test on the OTD as I was working crazy hours, but I felt like i knew the result already. 

Sky, is it your OTD today? how did it go?


----------



## skyblue79

Evening all, so sorry with my disappearing act, i went back to work over the weekend and it is manic at work due to covid. I work in ITU so when i finish work sleep is in order.


Wobbly: thank you for your encouragement and great progress. i am praying and have fingers crossed for you, you will be great.
Tickety: 2WW is dreadful. glad you getting yourself occupied during this time. sending you baby dust 
Lola: huge congratulations for you BFP
LeanneR: How are you getting on? hope you are coping well. Pessaries are awful. Rooting for you for friday
Mouse80: How are you getting on. rooting for you for thursday 


AFM: It was my test day today. Unfortunately i got a BFN. I am devastated.


----------



## Tickety-boo

Just a quick one to say Sky, I’m so sorry to hear this. Rest up and be kind to to yourself over the coming days.  Xxx


----------



## LeanneR

So sorry sky. Sending you lots of love and hugs. Look after yourself. Take care xxx


----------



## mouse80

Sky I’m so sorry, hope you are able to take some time and space and be looked after. It’s such a tough process. Thinking of you x


----------



## Lola2021

Aw sky, Im so sorry to hear this 😕
Hope you’re ok. Life is so cruel sometimes. Please take some time out for yourself ❤


----------



## WobblyTulip

Sky so sorry to hear your news. I hope you’ll have a big drink and takeaway tonight and be gentle with yourself. Praying you’ll have the courage to try again in time, when you’re ready.

Feels horrible following this with good news, but I had my 6+3 scan today and there’s a baby with a heartbeat in there measuring roughly ok for dates. So now trying to book a drip in London tomorrow. The joy is there but the anxiety continues too as we’ve generally lost babies between 7-9 weeks in the past. I’m booked in for recurrent miscarriage clinic next week in NHS for them to scan me again.


----------



## SuperMaria

Just a quick message, so sorry skyblue79 

I'm on the same boat, my beta hsg blood test came out *negative*  Gonna try to get more info about it, nurse mentioned something about a failed implant


----------



## LeanneR

supermaria im so sorry. Thinking of you. hope you manage to get some info that can help you going forward. Sending lots of love and take care xx

Wobbly - Great news. So happy for you. Did you get the drip booked in? x


----------



## Tickety-boo

How disappointing Maria, I’m sorry to read this. As Leanne said, hopefully they’re able to explain a little more about what the nurse meant.

Wobbly - I’m pleased your scan went well and l hope you were able to book your drip.


----------



## mouse80

I’m sorry to hear this Maria, take some time to look after yourself, it’s always so hard after bad news. 

Wobbly great news on the scan.


----------



## WobblyTulip

Maria - so sorry to hear this news

Sky - how are you doing?

I made it to London today and am currently getting my IVIG drip. So far so good. Recurrent mc clinic next Weds for another scan.


----------



## Fyfey

Evening All, 

Maria and Sky, Im so sorry to hear your news! How are you both? do either of you have a plan moving forward? take time lovelies and do what makes you happy!!!  Be kind to yourselves!!!! 

Wobbly, what lovely news! How are you feeling? Not long to go until your next scan!!! 

How are you doing Tickety in the TWW?? 

Good Luck Mouse for tomorrow, keep us posted how it goes! 

Also Leanne, same to you for Friday..... keep us posted! It will be interesting to see when both of your OTD's are, as clinics vary so much don't they!!! I was 13DP for my FET. 

AFM, scan tomorrow to check this lining and ovaries.... hopefully its all calmed down and the lining is thin enough to being stimming on Friday! Does anyone know what they look for in regards to the lining, Im sure mine was at 6.4, 9 days ok. 

Take care x


----------



## SuperMaria

@WobblyTulip glad to hear so far so good!
@Fyfey good luck with your scan tomorrow, unfortunately I can't help about lining, I never knew mine how much it was!

I'm taking care of myself, had a relaxing bath and trying to think what to do next, got 2 frosties left...I knew it was going to be negative but it's still disappointing after all the efforts!

HCG blood results show *1.0* IU/L, does anyone knows what it means, implantation failure? At which stage the embryo suppose to stick, immediately or after few days? Trying to understand what it went wrong 

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## WobblyTulip

Maria - anything that is 5miu/ml HcG is considered as not pregnant, between 5 and 25 is inconclusive and need a retest in 48 hrs and over 25 is pregnant.

Regarding implantation, I copied the below from another post somewhere on this site. Implantation day post transfer depends on whether it's a 3 or 5 day transfer. Hope this is helpful x

This is what happens in a 3 day transfer:

1 day post transfer - embryo is growing and developing
2 days post transfer - Embryo is now a blastocyst
3 days post transfer - Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
4 days post transfer - Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
5 days post transfer - Implantation begins, as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
6 days post transfer - Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
7 days post transfer - Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & fetal cells
8 days post transfer - Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
9 days post transfer - More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
10 days post transfer - More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
11 days post transfer - HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT

This is what happens in a 5 day (blastocyst) transfer:

1 day post transfer - Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
2 days post transfer - Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
3 days post transfer - Implantation begins, as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
4 days post transfer - Implantation process continues and blastocyst buries deeper in the lining
5 days post transfer - Blastocyst is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & fetal cells
6 days post transfer - Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
7 days post transfer - More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
8 days post transfer - More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
9 days post transfer - HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT

Here's a helpful site

http://www.betabase.info


----------



## SuperMaria

Cheers WobblyTulip, very helpful! Basically since mine was a 3 Day transfer, the embryo supposed to implant 5 days post transfer, wondering if it didn't even reach blastocyst stage before then


----------



## Tickety-boo

Maria - I’m glad your looking after yourself. What I’m not sure of is how they can know it was a failed implantation from hcg levels. All the hcg levels can tell you is whether you are pregnant or not. Well that’s my understanding anyway, I’m not a fertility specialist obviously. Will you have a follow up appointment with them to discuss further?

Fyfey- i think my lining had to be below 4.5 start. It was 4.3 and day 4 of my cycle (because day 2/3 fell over the weekend) and I remember my nurse saying it was good they’d scanned me on day 4 as it might not have been thin enough sooner. Good luck today.

Afm - I’m now 9dp5dt. I’m trying to keep the addiction to POAS in check. I only allowing it every other day. The second line is very much there. All pink and solid so I don’t expect to see much progression really. I’m more just checking it’s still there. My OTD is Monday so still a way off. I’ve had a little nausea. One of my dogs vomited yesterday and I immediately started heaving whereas normally I could clean it up fine. Boobs aren’t as sore as they were at 4/5dp5dt but I figure these things probably fluctuate.

Xx


----------



## mouse80

Maria hopefully you can chat it through with your clinic but sometimes even good grades embryos don’t implant for lots of reasons. I’m glad you have 2 frosties left. 

Tickety great news the line is still there. Very much agree symptoms fluctuate and it doesn’t mean much. 

Leanne good luck with your transfer tomorrow. 

ATM I had my transfer this morning. Took a bit longer as my uterus is so retroverted they couldn’t get the catheter round the corner. In the end emptying my bladder was the solution. It had expanded 80% which I think is ok. Now the dreaded wait! 

and Fyfey I hope the scan went ok?


----------



## LeanneR

Mouse congrats on being pupo. hope your taking it easy. Whens your OTD/
Fyfey - good luck for your scan.
Wobbly -  How are you doing? 
Ticketyboo - I had a severe POAS addiction with my daughter. I started testing after 4 days after transfer. I just wanted to see that second line with the trigger. Then i tested at least once a day (sometimes more) till i had our heartbeat scan. So one test every other day isnt bad at all and it helps keep your mind at ease. 
Supermaria - hope your doing okay and you get a chance to speak to your clinic soon
Skyblue - how are you doing?
Hope everyone else is doing okay
AFM - Got a call from the embryologist this morning. My transfer appointment is 11;30 tomorrow as long as my embryo survives the thaw. They'll call around 9 to let me know. Just wish i could fast forward to tomorrow now 
xxxx


----------



## mouse80

Hope it goes well Leanne. Glad they are calling you either way. I spent the whole train journey this morning wondering if I was going to get a call to turn around. 

Think my OTD is next Saturday but I won’t last that long and will likely test on Thursday. I need to make sure I get some medication in ready to go straight into another fresh cycle if this doesn’t work. 

Does anyone have any info on frozen blast expansion. Am unsure of whether 80% is good or just ok. Probably doesn’t matter too much as what will be will be but just curious.


----------



## Eloise242

Hi

I would like to join as I am hoping for a transfer on Monday. I had a call today to say 6 out of the 9 eggs had fertilised and fingers crossed an embroyo or two makes it to day 5 or 6. 
All the best


----------



## Fyfey

Evening All, 

How is everyone doing?? 

Glad to hear youve had the transfer now Mouse  let the symptom spotting commence!! I hope youve had a chilled out afternoon! 

Leanne, good luck for tomorrow! Im sure the embryo will thaw just fine and everything will be good to go!! Keep us posted! 

AFM, I had my scan this afternoon... the nurse asked if I had had a bleed since doubling my dose of buserelin... I hadnt and wasnt told to expect a bleed either! I dont know what I was expecting actually.... maybe I was a bit naive! 
So anyway, I got scanned and my lining has literally reduced by 0.2mm in 10 days.... still not any good for starting stims (its still at 6.2, they like it under 5)!! So the nurse went away and spoke to a consultant.. the consultant wants to give me a biopsy, I will get a call at some point tomorrow with a date and time for an appointment for next week! 
Naturally, Ive been googling about biopsies.... asides the obvious, it can show up pelvic inflammatory disease! Kinda hoping this is what it is, hopefully a course of antibiotics will sort me out! Ive no other symptoms with anything.... regualr periods, no bleeding or spotting between periods, no pain, periods arent heavy at all.... etc! 
Ive been told to continue with buserelin just now, the nurse did say I still may bleed between now and the biopsy... but who knows!!! Ive a feeling that it will get abandoned next week until the results of my biopsy are back...... I will keep you all posted though! 

Does anyone else know anthing about or had experience of a biopsy? 
Has anyone had a second bleed when down regging? 

Thanks for reading ladies.... 

Take care  x


----------



## Lola2021

Aw god Fyfey, you’re really going through it. Is it just the Burselin that you’re on for down reg? I had one prostap injection (intra muscular), then a period about a week later. On previous cycles I was on the nasal spray. Dont know why they use one over another but I guess they must have their reasons 🤷🏼‍♀️
Hope all you other ladies are doing ok.
Leanne & mouse good luck 🙏🏼


----------



## WobblyTulip

Oh no Fyfey - that's rubbish. But on the other hand good that they're trying to understand what is going on. Whilst you may have to wait longer to get to transfer better to have a good lining ready for it. Some things you might want to look into include:
- Locus Medicus (now called Fertilysis) menstrual blood 12 in 1 hidden infection test 
https://www.fertilysis.com/index.php/tests/menstrual-blood-testing/the-hidden-c
Easy to do at home and you get a prescription for treating any uterine infections, which I took to GP and got prescribed. Good to do a repeat test after to check you're all clear

- Check the health of your vaginal biome. You can do this via practitioner Melanie Brown (IVF nutritionist) and then she can recommend a protocol to ensure you have the right good bacteria in your vagina. This helps prevent uterine infections going forwards. https://invivohealthcare.com/products/diagnostics/vaginal-ecologix/

- For thin lining issues Dr Gorgy at FGA typically prescribes a combination of viagra and neupogen intra-uterine washes

- Supplements that can help include a blend of Vitamin E like the Cytoplan one https://www.cytoplan.co.uk/mixed-tocopherols-and-tocotrienols which helps nitric oxide production which is needed to aid lining development. The John Whites beet shots off Amazon are also good for that. Again, Melanie Brown is a star at giving a fantastic supplement protocol to run alongside your ivf cycle

Sending you all the luck in the world to get this sorted x


----------



## WobblyTulip

Mouse - congrats on being PUPO

Leanne - hope transfer goes well today

Eloise - welcome and hope your embies are growing well 

Ticketyboo - congratulations sounds like you have a sticky one x bet OTD can’t come soon enough now!

AFM: hanging in there. Had a difficult day yesterday as found out a good friend was in hospital having a D&C for a miscarriage and had lost her baby at exactly same point as our last loss. Brought it all back and left me feeling very anxious. Had some nausea yesterday but woken up this morning feeling fine... The anxiety is real. I know I’ve done all I can, and I can’t change the outcome. Just have to believe I have a healthy growing baby on board and that all will be well. Early pregnancy after multiple miscarriages sucks.


----------



## Beth_29

Hi All,

Hope you don't mind a join the thread! I had my FET on Tuesday (16/2) so currently 3DP5DT and going a bit mad!


----------



## Tickety-boo

Hi all

Beth - welcome! I’ve been a proper lunatic during my 2ww. When is your OTD? The clinics seem to vary so much.

Wobbly - how’s the anxiety now? I had a panic attack yesterday myself. I thought I saw blood. I didn’t, but my mind was playing tricks on me. Suddenly I was back to last year and I flipped out. I calmed down eventually but I just think pregnancy loss leaves you with a weird ptsd. 

Leanne - good luck for

Fyfey - oh no! You’ve had such a wait. I have had a biopsy before. Mine was because when I first started the fertility investigations they found I had endometrial polyps so I ended up waiting about 9 months on an nhs list waiting to have these removed. And they did a biopsy at the same time. It’s a hysteroscopy. I was awake for the first but then it seemed there was more polyps than they were expecting so I had to come back and have it under a general. It wasn’t too bad. They say it can double as an endometrial scratch if you try within 3 months, but I didn’t get too.

Eloise - good luck for Monday. 

Mouse - congratulations on your transfer! my (admittedly limited) understanding of expansion is it’s the stage before hatching. Fluid is coming in to the embryo and the number of cells increasing, and eventually it gets to a big enough size that it hatches. I don’t know about grading etc and I’m not sure how 80% expansion equates to other embryos but my understanding would be that once fully expanded it will start to hatch.

Sorry if I’ve missed you, we’ve got busy again!

Afm - not much new to report. After my meltdown yesterday I took a digital. I needed to see the word. And I did. So that’s good although I still can’t say them out loud or type them really. I’m not sure I’ll feel any more relaxed come Monday honestly. Still.... OTD is now 3 days away.


----------



## Fyfey

Thanks for all of your lovely and kind replies..... I had the worst sleep last night!!!!! I think everything scenario played through my head.... I kept tossing and turning and googling everything that crossed my mind!!!!! 
I could have easily lay in bed all morning and felt sorry for myself, but i got up had a bath, done some housework, pottered about etc..... I have booked some acupuncture for next week, its a shame that I cant be fitted in until next Friday, but I guess it will help me in the furture regardless and will defo help with stress and anxiety! I have done acupuncture with my previous cycles, but for some reason I just didnt anticipate them to be open just now so never even thought about looking into it! I wish I had now!!!!! 
When I think back, I downregged a year past December, in under 3 weeks and on the spray only! This time Ive been on the spray, injections and now double dose! I wonder if the therapy does help a bit 
I hope the clinic phone this afternoon, if ive not heard by 4pm ish i think i will give them a call, see if they can tell me anything and stop me waiting all weekend on a day/time! 
Now i don't know if im just analysing things way more, but ive defo felt more crampy, sore legs and boobs like how I feel prior to AF coming on.... maybe there is a bleed imminent! Could just be wishful thinking though!!!! 

From what Ive read a biopsy has a similar effect to a scratch? does anyone know anything about this piece of info Ive came across? I know many ladies have a endo scratch prior to treatment. 

I had a pyschic reading last Friday (over Zoom) and the woman told me that I was going through something big in my life at the moment and that it was taken up alot of my time, she then went on to say she could feel that I had been through similar before.... and was it assisted conception? I was gob smacked she could be so specific, she then went on to say that it would happen, but there would be hurdles along the way and dont compare it to my previous fresh cycle when i got my DD! 
So ive been replaying that in my head....... if thats what keeps me going eh? haha

Anyway ive rambled on enough about me.... how is everyone else? 

Lola, thanks for that info.... well if this cycle (which i think it will) i am going to ask if i can get something to bring on a bleed! When my cycle got cancelled back in December, I had to wait on a natural AF.... which seemed to take forever and even when i did get it, it wasnt full on! I really do feel like I need a good heavy bleed, which I did get with the bleed i had whilst on buserelin a few weeks back, but clearly not enough!! 

Wobbly, thanks for all that great info, I think I came across some of that stuff whilst googling through the night! lol  Have you experience of an infection? I do honestly think it is something like that and not anything more sinister, I literally have no symptoms... no pain, disharge, irregular bleeding, heavy flow etc! 

Thats so sad about your friend Wobbly, but as harsh as it sounds you need to focus on you just now and you and bean are doing amazing!! 

Mouse, how are you doing? 

Leanne, how did the transfer go?? All well i hope.... the worst bit of the transfer is the full bladder isnt it!!!! 

Beth, Welcome... When is your OTD? 

Tickety, aww it all sounds to be going in the right direction for you! Can I say congrats yet? lol Ahhh see i might not get to go quickly afterwards either, I dunno! The nurse did say yesterday that she couldnt see any polyps/fibroids etc? so hopefully theres nothing there needing removed! 

Take care everyone and have a happy Friday!!!


----------



## Beth_29

Tickety-boo: congrats on the BFP! I understand why you want to be cautious until you get your beta but still very exciting.

My OTD is 2/3 but there’s no way I can wait that long so will probably test next weekend. My clinic called yesterday saying that my progesterone level was 69 on transfer day which they said is lower than they would like so now they want me to add crinone gel in addition to 3 cyclogest daily.  

I was a bit sneaky and found out the gender of my embryo so it makes me feel even more connected to him, praying that he sticks!


----------



## LeanneR

Hi ladies

Thank you for all your good luck messages 

Just a quick one from me. Had my transfer this morning. OTD is the 5th of March. My husband has made me promise I won’t test early. So need to try stick to that   

Hope you all doing okay. Will send a proper message over the weekend xx


----------



## WobblyTulip

Leanne - congratulations on being PUPO! Good luck with the 2ww and not cracking about testing!

Fyfey - yes the first time I did the fertilysis test it came up with a ureaplasma which was easy to treat. However the heavy antibiotics do destroy the delicate biome so you need to take steps to restore that post treatment. Good luck for the next few hurdles x


----------



## mouse80

How’s everyone getting on? 

4dp5t and starting to go a little nuts! I had really sore breasts for a few days post transfer but that’s now gone and was likely due to the progesterone. 

I was due to have my second covid vaccine today and on the advice of the clinic I cancelled it. But feeling frustrated that this cycle probably hasn’t worked and then I have missed my vaccine too. Arghhh the 2ww sucks! I’m on leave this week too as I had so much to use up before the end of March and didn’t want to loose it but think I’m going to be driving myself crazy at home! 

Sorry for the rant! Hope everyone else is doing ok.


----------



## LeanneR

Hi ladies

Hope you all had a lovely weekend?

Elouise - Welcome. Hope your transfer goes well today
Fifey - hope your doing okay. Thinking of you
Beth - welcome. How are you coping with the 2ww? have you managed to resist the urge to test early?
Tickety boo - how was your test for your OTD? still a strong positive i hope
Mouse - That's rubbish you've missed out on your vaccine but hopefully it turns out that you've done it for the right reason. Hope you manage to keep your self busy. Its even harder when you don't have work to keep you busy

Afm - Thank you so much for all your good luck messages. Going stir crazy already. Been feeling really tired and yucky over the weekend which of course filled me with hope even though theres no chance i could be feeling anything yet anyways. Googling every little niggle and symptom. Gosh it doesn't half mess with your head this 2ww.
Hope every one has a good day. Love and baby dust to you all xx


----------



## Beth_29

LeanneR- I'm in the same boat. Should be working but instead googling every forum about symptoms! Currently 6DP5DT, definitely not testing yet bc I would hate to get a negative and still have to continue with the medication for another few days just in case. I plan to test Friday which will be 10DPT. I already don't feel optimistic bc I had brown spotting a few days ago which happens with nearly all of my cycles. Ive been pregnant twice and can't recall it happening with either one . Still trying to stay hopeful though. I don't get strong pregnancy symptoms so I really won't know until a test tells me. With my son, I was 6 weeks pregnant and had NO CLUE. I even called up my fertility clinic and asked if they could give me something to start my period bc I was 10 days late and didn't want to delay my FET, he just asked me to take a pregnancy test. I thought he was crazy.

When do you plan on testing? Are you waiting for OTD?


----------



## LeanneR

Its hard not to google everything. Fingers crossed the spotting is from implantation. Keep positive. Im really going to try and hold out till OTD. I tested early on my last fet and was getting positives every day until 2 days before my otd. But i think im kidding myself saying ill manage to hold out


----------



## Eloise242

Hi

I Had my transfer today and I am now waiting to hear about 2 other emryos tomorrow. There was no one in the February two week wait so I thought I would post here. My test date is the 9th of March; I have had cramps and I can only think its the estrogen tablets plus a patch that is causing them as they were there before the transfer. 

All the best to those on the two week wait


----------



## SuperMaria

Evening everyone! How are you doing?

@Tickety-boo Thinking of you for OTD today, good luck! 
@LeanneR @mouse80 glad transfers was ok! yeah 2ww sucks, try not to think about it!
@Eloise242 welcome and hope your ET went well 
@Beth_29 welcome! How did you manage to find the gender of our embryo? 


AFM I'm gonna have a consultation with doctor tomorrow about FET and which option to take, natural vs medicated...got 2 frosties left! Period still didn't arrive since negative OTD of last Monday...progesterone messing around my body!

Sorry if I missed anyone, have a good evening x


----------



## Beth_29

@Eloise242 - Welcome!

@SuperMaria - I decided to do PGS testing on my Frosties (although Im not sure it was worth the £££ bc the 2 top rated embryos (out of 4) came back chromosomally normal), I knew they had the gender so I asked the clinic to send me the raw data so I could see if the report showed the gender chromosomes. I didn't have to work it out bc they listed the gender on the report- all embryos were male!


----------



## SuperMaria

Beth_29 wow I didn't know this option was available! interesting


----------



## Beth_29

I believe it's illegal to select gender but I'm guessing they're allowed to share it, although I had to ask for the full report and email the lab directly so they don't normally give the info in the results. I never said I wanted the information to find out the gender either. I can understand why people may not want to know bc it's the only element of surprise in IVF (well besides getting a BFP!).


----------



## Tickety-boo

Hi all

Eloise - congratulations on your transfer and I hope you get good news about your other embryos.

Mouse - I’ve gone without my vaccine too. I was offered my first less than a month before treatment and I took the decision I would have it “whenever I’m next not pregnant” after transfer as my clinic advised I couldn’t have it within a month and I was not prepared to delay transfer. So I’m now hoping I don’t have it until some date in late October/early November. I think 4dp5dt was when I really started to go nuts myself.

Leanne/Beth - I think I spent the last 2 weeks permanently googling something. I got a “screen time” update saying my use had gone up 65%.

Maria - good luck for you consult 

Hope everyone else is ok

Afm - first day back at work, I’m exhausted. I took my official test today it’s still positive. I’m a bit achey tonight in my pelvis and back but trying not to focus on it and hopefully it’s just a little muscular pain from the days exertions. I have a scan booked with the clinic for 7+1. I need to decide whether to call the epau for an earlier position scan. The problem is the midwife that completely mismanaged my ectopic (and literally made me feel like an idiot for even suggesting I should be having my beta checked) still works there. I won’t trust a word she says, so I’m not sure it’s the best plan to go there.


----------



## Eloise242

Hi 
Thanks Tickety-boo the embryologist rang and said that the two that were possible freezing candidates yesterday, didn’t progress so that was really disappointing, as I was really hoping for one to freeze. 

Hope everyone is ok 

Tickety could you see a different Midwife at Epau?


----------



## LeanneR

Supermaria - nice to hear from you. Hope your doing okay. HOpe you consultation went well today.
Beth - thats really interesting that you know your embryos gender. 
Ticketyboo - I had an issue when i was pregnant with my daughter with a midwife at the epu that i made a formal complaint about and i was told i could request when making an appointment not to have her. 
Eloise - sorry your embryos didnt progress. It only takes one though and I’ll keep my fingers crossed that this is a successful cycle for you  

AFM - so my message yesterday saying i wouldn't last till OTD was correct. A first response test some how managed to test my fmu today  It was positive. Faint but there without squinting. Hopefully I'll last a few days before that accidentally happens again and hopefully see it getting darker. Just hope its not a chemical again but im keeping positive. Now to get back to comparing my tests to others on dr google  

Hope everyones doing okay xx


----------



## Beth_29

LeanneR- Congrats! That's amazing you already saw a positive so early on. My transfer was on the 16th so now I'm tempted to test but I promised my partner I wouldn't until Friday! 
Have you had any symptoms?


----------



## LeanneR

Beth don’t let me lead you astray. You’ve done so good. Hang off till Friday.


----------



## mouse80

Leanne this is great news and hoping that line gets darker. I also caved today and tested on a frer and got a positive! Really shocked as I was not expecting it at all. Feeling anxious about whether it sticks! After 8 rounds of ivf I’m struggling to believe it can happen!

Beth do you think you will hold out to OTD? 

Eloise I’m sorry you didn’t get better news about your embryos, I hope this one sticks.


----------



## Beth_29

Mouse80- That's amazing news!!! I bet it's sooo exciting to see a positive test after so many rounds. There seems to be so many positives on this forum group, it gives me hope!  

I'm holding off on testing until 10dp5dt. I figured it would be best for me to test Friday so I can grieve about it over the wknd in case it's a BFN. Honestly Im terrified of doing it and seeing a negative result.


----------



## Fyfey

Afternoon All, 

Ive been abit AWOL lately, Ive been pretty busy with stuff.... hosptial appointments, returning to work, DD back at school... trying to take my mind off stuff!!! 

Firstly, whispering congrats to Leanne and Mouse, that sounds so positive and I really hope things progress for you both! Will you both continue to test now? I know I prob would need to! Eeeeek exciting! 

Maria, How did your consultation go today? 

Beth and Eloise, how are you both doing?? 

Tickety, super pleased to hear that your test on your OTD was a BFP!!!! Amazing news!!!! I remember chatting to you a while back on one of the buddy groups and you explained the situation with your previous experiences, I can remember asking lots of questions... it's all just came back to me that you are the same person! 

AFM ladies, well I actually had a really lovely weekend, after dementing myself on Thursday night and Friday! But I pulled on the positive pants and sucked it up.... I stopped googling and focused on me, ignoring all the negative thoughts and feelings! Because deep down I aint a negative person! 
So I had my apppointment yesterday.... taken way after my scheduled time! First up a nurse scanned me, accompanied by the Sister, then a consultant arrived to scan me, followed by my actual consultant, who also wanted to scan me!!! 
The nurse originally thought that it looked like it had gone down to 5mm, from 6.2mm on Friday! Then when the consultant checked, it defo had gone down to 5mm and they thought a bleed was imminent (still not arrived btw), however the top part of my lining was looking like 11mm!! Which after almost 5 weeks on injections, shouldnt be! They also informed me that I had a bicornuate uterus, which Ive never been told before, after 11 years of infertility/gynae investigations! 
So the consultant carried out the biopsy, he was really lovely, let me feel the instrument he would use, just so i knew what was going on inside me etc! He asked if i was feeling ok with it, he would take 3 biopsies, which he did! It wasnt near as bad as i had envisaged! 
He doesnt think its anything sinister, there are no other symptons or concerns to worry about! He thinks it could be an over active production of cells/infection etc.... He had said that he had looked back my notes and from what he saw ive always had thick linings, so it does indicate towards that! 
He showed me all the cells he got afterwards and was very open and chatty, which defo helped me to feel better! 
I will hear by phonecall in 2 weeks or so! 

Currently, Ive stopped all medication and now awaiting AF once again.... last time I stopped buserelin it took around 4 weeks for it to return. 

I really do feel good about the whole journey though, I have stocked up on more vitamins and folic acid, I will continue the no takeaways and alcohol and basically getting my body in good shape for what the future holds!  (Ok i did have a wee cheat on Friday night - with a pizza, I needed comfort food... oh and some wine on Thursday night).... 

I am looking forward to what the Spring holds for me and my wee family!!!


----------



## Lola2021

Good luck to you all. I hope you all get your little sticky beans x


----------



## LeanneR

Mouse that’s amazing. Congratulations   have you had any symptoms? 
Beth - I’ve had af like pains since transfer. Today I’ve had the same but more a kind of heavy feeling if that makes sense. I’ve also had one sore boob today. All are probably still symptoms front the pessaries.
Fifey - hope your doing ok. Sounds like you have the best attitude with all this. You’ll be fighting fit and ready to go again in no time
Lola - how are you doing?


----------



## WobblyTulip

Wow lots of activity today!
Mouse, Ticketyboo and Leanne - congratulations on your BFPs - wonderful news! Praying for sticky beans for all 3 of you.

Eloise - sorry to hear about your embryos - hope this one is a sticky one for you x

Beth - well done on staying strong and not testing!

SuperMaria - how did your consult go? You decided a way forwards for your next cycle? Praying this will be the one for you

Fyfey - so glad to hear your positivity despite the challenges you’ve had with this cycle. I’m sure there will be a way forward for you. Good that they are checking everything for you too.

AFM: Been a bit of an anxious hot mess today. My nausea seems to have totally gone since the weekend so now I’m stressed that it’s another MMC. Boobs are sore sometimes and not at all others. I know the symptom spotting isn’t helpful but it’s triggering me as it’s what happened in previous miscarriages. I have a scan at 7+4 tomorrow at the recurrent miscarriage clinic so we will see what’s what tomorrow. I am trying so hard to repeat many times a day that i have a healthy growing baby on board unless told otherwise. Last night I also attended on zoom a local pregnancy after loss support group. Everyone was so lovely and it was good to hear some positive stories and see others further along in their journey.


----------



## Lola2021

Wobbily, hope everything is ok and your scan goes well tomorow 🙏🏼
Leanne, Im grand thanks 🙂  Still dont really feel anything so Im not allowing myself to believe it until I get confirmation at the scan. Was supposed to book it for week 7 but the clinic are closed for a few days that week so I have to wait til week 8 🙈 
Whats another week eh 🤷🏼‍♀️
Congrats to you all on your BFPs 🎉


----------



## Beth_29

Wobbly- Hope you have a better day today. I recall my symptoms coming and going with my DS in first trimester, I believe it's very common? I can completely relate to the PTSD after suffering loss and all the fearful thoughts. Scans really trigger me as that's how I found out my DD had passed.


----------



## WobblyTulip

Hi, hope you’re all doing ok.
After convincing myself I’d had another MMC, turns out baby is still alive. Measuring 7+2 for 7+4 IVF dates and heartbeat ok too. So relieved. Shows how much we work ourselves up with symptom spotting!


----------



## Lola2021

Aww thats brilliant Wobbily, delighted for you. Now try to relax, you’ve got precious cargo on board 🙂


----------



## Fyfey

Aww Wobbly, I’m so chuffed for you!!!  I bet you are ecstatic.

What’s next for you? X


----------



## LeanneR

That’s brilliant news wobbly


----------



## WobblyTulip

Thank you all. Next is LIT treatment on Friday in London. I’ll have another NHS scan at 9+4 in recurrent miscarriage clinic. Might get a private scan in between - not decided yet. My last MMC was found at 9+5 but baby had passed around 8+5 so this period is very triggering for me. Guess I should move off this board soon and onto an early pregnancy one? How’s everyone else today?


----------



## Beth_29

Wobbly- I say get as many scans as you want to ease your anxiety. 

Afm - testing tomorrow but not feeling hopeful anymore. I had mild cramps since 5dp5dt which seemed positive bc they reminded me of previous pregnancy but I’ve had pretty bad AF cramps yesterday and this morning which didn’t happen with either of my BFPs. My period is due today but I’m sure all the progesterone I’m on is just delaying it. Really hope I’m wrong but preparing for the worst.


----------



## mouse80

Wobbly that’s great news. Hope you can hold on to some the reassurance until when you next scan. I know it must be hard when you have had a loss like that. 

Beth are you holding out till Otd? 

Leanne how are you getting on? 

Maria how did you get on? Do you have a plan for your next round? 

ATM I did another test this morning (in fact a few!) the frer line is still there but no darker and the clear blue one is actually faded. This could be a chemical but I know I need to wait a few more days and test again to see. To be honest even if this ends up a chemical I will be pleased we had some implantation as I haven’t had a single positive test in quite a few years. 

Hope everyone else is getting on ok.


----------



## Lola2021

Mouse and Beth- keep the faith. You really just never know. Wishing you lots of luck ❤


----------



## LeanneR

Evening everyone

Lola - glad your doing well.  How long till you scan?
Wobbly - how are you today? make sure you keep in touch 
Beth - Good luck for testing tomorrow. Got my fingers crossed for you. Keep positive 
Mouse - Whens your otd again? Hopefully its darker in a few days. At least its still there. did you test at the same time as you tested previously?

Hope everyone else is doing ok 
AFM - I'm now testing everyday. Today's the third day i've tested and the line is getting darker. Still only 6dp6dt so its still ages till my otd but hopefully it will keep getting darker. I've got enough frer tests to get me through till next fridays otd. x


----------



## ellieh17

Hi everyone

Sorry I’ve not posted in a while. 

Mouse clear blue need a higher level of hgc to get a positive than with a frer so fingers crossed for you.

Beth good luck for tomorrow fingers crossed it’s positive.

Leanne congratulations hope it continues getting darker

Lola congratulations

Wobbly good luck tomorrow. I’d have as many scans as you feel you need.

I created a BFP due Oct/Nov/Dec thread a few weeks ago but as I’m the furtherest  ahead of everyone I’m the only one on there!! I didn’t want to mention it at the time as there’d been a few people get bad news regarding their treatment in this thread. If anyone wants to join me on there please feel free.

I’m 8+1 today. Had my scan last Wednesday, 1 baby, right size & with a heart beat so all that I could expect!!

Huge hugs and sticky baby dust to you all   

Ellie


----------



## Lola2021

Ellie thats brilliant! Super news 🙏🏼
That must be such a relief ❤
I did see your thread but I dont want to count my chickens just yet. Hopefully I can join your thread in a few weeks after my scan 🙏🏼


----------



## WobblyTulip

Ellie - so happy for you! I just need to get past my next scan (which takes me just after the last MMC) and I’ll come and join you on the new board x

Lola - how are you feeling? When is your early scan?

Beth - good luck for your test today

Leanne - congratulations! you made me laugh with the serial testing - been there!

AFM: off to London in a bit for LIT treatment to calm my allo immune response to baby - and hopefully keep them safe and snug.


----------



## Beth_29

Ellie- congrats on the positive scan, I'm sure you're ecstatic!

Mouse- it's still early days, hoping you see a darker line in a couple days! Try to hang in there!

Wobbly- good luck on the LIT treatment, is it a pretty simple process?

AFM- I caved and tested last night at 9DP5DT, it was a strong BFP. So relieved but I know Im still not out of the woods yet. Let the scanxiety begin!


----------



## WobblyTulip

brilliant news Beth - massive congratulations!

The LIT is quite painful as you get a mix of donor freshly prepared white blood cells injected just under your skin - around 10 on each arm. I usually use EMLA numbing cream from 2 hours before to make it less sore. It works by trying to desensitise your alloimmume reaction to paternal material. Basically my body can’t recognise a baby as both non self and benign so it treats the baby as a cancer to be got rid of. The LIT helps to promote the right response to the baby and therefore protect it.


----------



## Lola2021

This is such a positive thread 
My scan is not til 13/03, it should really be next week but the clinic are closed for a few days the week I need it 🙈
So another 2 weeks of agonising wait 😪


----------



## LeanneR

Brilliant news Beth. Congratulations


----------



## mouse80

Congrats Beth this is fab news. 

Sadly the positive line on the test has disappeared so definitely a chemical for me. Hoping I can just jump straight into the next fresh.


----------



## LeanneR

Mouse, I’m so sorry. Hope your doing ok x


----------



## WobblyTulip

Mouse - sending gentle hugs. I’m sorry.

Lola - how far along would you be at the clinic scan? I’d suggest getting a private one if you can earlier. You should be able to see a heartbeat by 6+3.


----------



## Tickety-boo

Hi all

Mouse - I’m so sorry to hear this

Wobbly- that’s great news, congratulations.

Lola - I don’t really believe it either. In fact when I had to tell my GP in order to arrange epau referral I said “well I’ve had a round of ivf and so it’s far it’s been positive. Technically I’m 5 weeks.” I’m still not saying the word. I talk around it.

Beth - that’s wonderful news.

Ellie - I’ve seen your thread but I’m not brave enough to join it until I’ve been scanned! Hopefully I’ll see you there in the future...

Leanne - I found once I was testing regularly to check in on the line the time did start to move more quickly. I hope it continues to get darker for you.

Fyfey - I’m glad you’re feeling more positive. I hope AF arrives soon for you.

Eloise - sorry to hear about your other embryos, I found it disappointing as my collected eggs/fertilised eggs/viable embryos slowly dwindled. But they say it takes well. I hope you are resting after your transfer.

Afm - it’s been a week! I returned to work Monday and moved house Thursday. It’s been exhausting. I made sure I wasn’t lifting or anything but it’s just been so tiring. I’m going to bed before 9pm most nights and on Thursday night I actually fell asleep mid conversation. I’m working today but it’s just a quick 4 hour shift. I took your advice re:epau. I asked my GP to refer me but said I wouldn’t see the midwife I’d seen previously. Amazingly there is now an epau in another nearby town. I didn’t know because where I work it’s about 45 mins away so we would never send patients there and it’s been open less than a year, but where I live it’s actually only a little further than the main hospital (just in the opposite direction) so my GP referred me there. Spoke to the midwife at the new epau yesterday and she was lovely, really seemed to understand. She’s booked me for Friday for a scan (I’ll be 6+1) to check position and my clinic have me booked at 7+1 to check for a heartbeat.

I’m testing less. I keep wanting to do another digital but I think if the 2-3 hasn’t gone to 3+ I’ll freak out, even though I know they’re not terribly accurate, therefore instead I’m just trying to accept that there is nothing to be done but take my medication and wait. Being mega busy has at least helped with that.


----------



## Lola2021

I have only done one test 🙃
Haven’t even contacted my GP yet 🤫
I could have booked a scan with my satellite fertility clinic, but they are a 4 hour round trip away from me (I live in a remote area). So I went with a private scan that is only a 2 hour round trip (and is 1/3 of the price!)
My satellite clinic is a rip off but they can charge what they like because they have no competition! It just means I’ll be scanned at 8 wks instead of 7.


----------



## LeanneR

Happy Monday ladies
How’s everyone doing? Xx


----------



## Beth_29

Hope everyone is well!

I just took a CB digital and it came out with 3+ weeks pregnant which was a bit of shock since I'm only 4 weeks 4 days. I'm assuming it's a singleton since we only put one embryo in so not sure why my HCG is so high. Has anyone tried CB digital?


----------



## WobblyTulip

Beth - amazing news! I think the only reliable sense you can get before 6 weeks is to do repeat beta HCGs. It’s possible to get a twin pregnancy of identical twins from a single embryo transfer but you’ll not know if that’s the case until your first scan. An HCG value on its own isn’t very helpful - doubling time is much more indicative of a healthy pregnancy 

I’m still feeling pretty anxious. Have my midwife booking in appointment end of this week, and next NHS scan isn’t until middle of next week. I’ve decided to hit the pregnancy after losses head on though and have joined a local group that meets monthly over zoom, just ordered the Zoe Coates Pregnancy after Loss book to read and have reached out to my company health insurance for a mental health assessment around anxiety to see if some professional help is needed. Getting a phone assessment tomorrow. Still ticking along otherwise taking the meds and wondering how my little bean is doing.


----------



## Lola2021

Good for you Wobbly, it sounds like you are taking control 🙂
Hope you get on well with your midwife 🙏🏼


----------



## WobblyTulip

Just been referred for 12 sessions of CBT to help with my pregnancy loss anxiety.


----------



## Lola2021

Thats great, hope you find them helpful 🙏🏼


----------



## Beth_29

Wobbly- Im happy to hear that you're able to get support. PAL is *very* hard, I hope they give you the coping tools to help ease your anxiety.


----------



## Eloise242

Hi
I am just into the second week of the two week wait. Nothing really leads me to know which way this is going.6 days to go until test day. 

Wobbly CBT sounds really good. 

Hope everyone is well 😊


----------



## WobblyTulip

How’s everyone doing?
Are you managing not to test yet Eloise?

Have my MW booking appt today and got to see the same lovely MW that I had in 2017/18 when I had my daughter. She totally understands my history too and is on board with supporting me as much as possible, despite Covid. Next up is acupuncture later today and a scan next Weds.


----------



## LeanneR

Morning ladies 

Beth - sounds like your hcg levels are very good.  I took a cb digital last Friday and it said 1-2 weeks. Took another on Wednesday and it’s at 2-3 weeks. I’m 4 weeks 5 days. 

Wobbly - hope the cbt helps. Cannot begin to imagine how you must feel. Glad your booking in app went well. Makes a difference when you get a nice midwife

Elouise - your so good not testing early. Not long to go!

How’s everyone else? 

Afm - Otd today and it’s a bfp 😊 in total shock even though I’ve been testing since 4dp! Just never thought this cycle would work! My only concern is I’ve pink/brown discharge when wiping the last two days. Seems to be after using pessaries. Could it be irritation from them? There’s not been anything on a panty liner only when I wipe. Never had it in my previous cycles. 

Xxx


----------



## WobblyTulip

Massive congratulations Leanne!
Depends on the pessaries I think but I’ve heard of utrogestan causing some spotting - the cervix gets more sensitive when pregnant. But you’re also early on and it could be implantation bleeding. Try not to worry too much - it’s red fresh blood that needs checking at EPU. That said if you’re concerned give EPU a call. Early scan can’t be until after 6 weeks so you will probably be told to wait it out, but you might be able to ask for beta HCGs to be taken to check doubling time.  Are you on any blood thinners?


----------



## LeanneR

Thanks wobbly. It’s cyclogest pessaries I’m on. Just waiting on the clinic calling me back so will ask them about it too. Not on any blood thinners. Just been to the toilet again there and there was nothing. Hopefully nothing to worry about x


----------



## SuperMaria

congratulation Leanne! and also to everyone who had their BFP recently! Glad to hear some positives  

Sorry I went a bit awol, had to take a mental break after my BFN and think of what to do next....had a consultation with the doctor 2 weeks ago and he advised natural FET since I have health issues...now my worries is to how to pin ovulation and not messed up the entire cycle   plus I'm still not particularly happy with the clinic, the way they badly handled my embryo transfer last time (putting back a lower quality without my approval) and lost confidence in them! 

x


----------



## Lily1988

Hi everyone I hope you don’t mind me jumping on this thread. Iv been reading through all your comments hope you are all well and sending lots of hugs to you all..
I’m on my very first IVF cycle and  hoping for a fresh transfer tomorrow. I have been in lots of pain since egg retrieval Monday but had 19 eggs and 12 fertilised. They wanted to freeze all but I’m being scanned tomorrow and hoping that I can have the transfer. I am very very nervous  as I can barely keep the tears away having a smear test. Looking for some reassurance as if this journey isn’t hard enough.


----------



## Tickety-boo

Hi all

Lily - I’m so bad at having a smear the practice nurse won’t do it. I SOB. I even woke up during egg collection when they put the speculum in and said “ouch” - they had to give me more sedation. I told them this on transfer day. They used the mini speculum (the one recommended for young girls/virgins). And honestly it was fine with that. Tell them, hopefully they can do the same.

Maria - so good to see you back, needing to take some time is understandable. Have they said when they could to the FET? If you remain unhappy have you thought of changing clinics?

Leanne - congratulations. I hope the clinic are able to give you some reassurance. Could easily be implantation or caused by the suppositories I think. Try to relax.

Eloise - you’re almost there now! Hang on in there.

Wobbly- I really hope you find the CBT useful.

Beth - I used a CB digital. I got 3+ at I think 5+3 but I hadn’t used one before then since 4+2 (when it was 2-3) so I don’t know when it would have changed. Ultimately though I think you have to wait for the scan to know how many are in there! Which brings me too....

AFM - I had my scan this morning at 6 + 1. Events have been somewhat shocking. In a good way. Really today was just about checking it wasn’t an ectopic as I’ve been so anxious about that after last time. And it’s not, pregnancy is definitely in my uterus. There is also two heart beats. I only had one embryo put back so this has blown me away really. Next scan is Friday next week, so I guess I just keep plodding on and crossing everything.

Hope everyone else is ok
Xx


----------



## Lola2021

Wow Tickety that is brilliant. Double congrats! I have my scan next wknd and Im so scared of getting bad news 😕 But I’ll just have to wait til then to find out. 

Leanne big congrats 🙂

Maria, welcome back. I hope u get to proceed with no delays. This journey is so crap at times but please take time out to look after yourself. You are the most important part of this equation so you need to be fighting fit ❤

Good luck to everyone else 🙏🏼


----------



## WobblyTulip

Wow Tickety Boo that’s incredible news! Two beanies on board!! Hoping all continues to go well x

Welcome back Maria - hope you get the answers you want and the protocol is set up well.

Welcome to the board Lily! I had to have the speculum put in twice for my transfer which was a bit of fun and games - they tried to do the transfer first time and the embryo got stuck in the catheter. They didn’t hear the embryologist shout through and had taken everything out. So it all had to get set up again! As Tickety says, ask for a smaller speculum and tell them you struggle with it. They should be accommodating and reassuring. They said despite it being uncomfortable it’s much less painful if you can think happy thoughts and relax your muscles  a bit. Let us know how your scan goes x


----------



## Tickety-boo

Thanks both.
It’s a proper shock, I looked it up. Apparently the chances of a 5 day single embryo transfer splitting to form twins is 2.4%. I spoke to my GP yesterday (she called me to tell me my tsh had gone up so I need to increase the levothyroxine) so while on the phone I informed her of my news. She suggested that given the odds of it happening I should consider playing the lottery this weekend. It’s obviously good news although I have concern about this now being a higher risk pregnancy. Plus I may have to finish work earlier which will have financial implications (I’m doing this alone, or not alone because I very much much have a village but financially it’s on me). But I know this is a blessing and I’m choosing not to worry about any of the obvious things to worry about, at least for now. We have a long way to go.


----------



## LeanneR

Supermaria - thank you. Nice to hear from you. When do you start your FET? Could you change clinics? Hard enough going through this is you don’t have confidence in your clinic x

Welcome lily. Good luck for your transfer. Hope it went okay

Tickets - congratulations that’s amazing news!! No wonder your in shock! Definitely put the lottery on this weekend x

Lola - thank you. Hope your doing okay. Not long now till your scan x

Afm - clinic called me back just before lunch. Heartbeat scan is on the 25th. Asked about the discharge and they’ve told me to use the pessaries rectally for a while to see if that helps. Had hoped I wouldn’t have anything this morning but there was quite a bit of brown with a pink tinge. Still very positive tests though so hoping it’s nothing to worry about. If it carries on though I’m going to ask if they’ll do a blood test. I can’t be like this for the next 2 and a half weeks I’ll go insane.

Hope everyone’s doing ok xx


----------



## Tickety-boo

Thanks Leanne

Gosh that seems a long time to wait. Will you be 6 or 7 weeks when they scan you? I ask because I had this scan at 6 weeks. I said I was fully prepared to not see a heart beat because it may be too early but due to my previous experience I needed to know the pregnancy was in my uterus, my anxiety would not allow me to wait for 7 weeks to find that out. Because my clinic prefer to scan at 7 weeks I just spoke to my GP and they did an epau referral. Obviously I’ve ended up supremely lucky, and maybe that approach isn’t for everyone, if there hadn’t been heartbeats maybe I’d have just ended up more anxious but for me it at least it felt like the best way to go. I really hope it works out xx


----------



## Eloise242

Hi Everyone 

Tickety that’s amazing that the embryo split. 

I tested this morning and its a BFN, absolutely gutted; not sure what to do next as we have nothing frozen. I want to stop taking the meds., and pessaries, now that I know, however  I have decided to take them until test day on Tuesday and thats it. 

Just trying to take it all in. 😞


----------



## Lily1988

Ticketyboo that is amazing news congratulations on the two little heartbeats twins are a blessing.

Elouise I’m so sorry to hear you test was negative and you have nothing to freeze.. I really don’t know what words will comfort you right now but I hope you get some strength to get though this.We are looking like we have nothing to freeze also I’m waiting on a phone call today and my transfer which I don’t feel confident about.

Thankyou all for your replies regarding embryo transfer. Small speculum was used but I kept pushing it out with my tensing and then  long was used with my tensing I also pushed it out. I will definitely be sedated next time. The procedure was fine but I made it worse because of the speculum. I don’t feel really hopeful about this. It’s my first transfer so maybe I expected to much I had 6 embryos when I arrived, 4 were grade 1 and 2 were graded as 2/3. He said at that moment he wanted to let them grow until today to see if they would be good enough to freeze at that moment they were not at a stage to be frozen. He transferred a 2/3 embryo and when I said are they healthy he said “they are ok” made me feel like they are not great. So I’m not feeling hopeful at all and also do not understand the grading. My only hope is that my clinic are a very good clinic and they do their best.


----------



## Tickety-boo

Lily - sorry your transfer was so difficult but just rest now. It’s not possible to predict which way it will go so try not to read in to things the embryologist may have said too deeply. I previously got pregnant though medicated iui (ended in an ectopic) but I’ll always remember the doctor saying the sperm was “ok” in a tone that I thought meant it really wasn’t “ok.” From that moment on as far as I was concerned I wasn’t going to get pregnant. Now clearly the outcome wasn’t good. But there wasn’t an issue with the sperm. Ok really was good enough to get me pregnant... just sadly the embryo didn’t get to the right place. My point is I think we want our doctors to enthuse about how perfect it all is as it gives us confidence, but they can’t make us promises so perhaps ok really is ok. My clinic didn’t tell me specific grades and I think that’s a good thing for me. I google everything and torture myself about every detail, so I can’t help with that. I hope you end up with something to freeze but remember they say it takes one!

Eloise - I’m gutted for you. Definitely stay on the medication until OTD because you do hear about people who don’t get their positive until then but I’m sorry you didn’t get a better news today. It’s hard road this. Take care of yourself.

Hope everyone else is ok

Xxx


----------



## Beth_29

Eloise242- so sorry to hear about you BFN

Tickety-boo- wow, I can't believe you were able to see 2 HBs at 6 weeks, congrats! I'm sure that must have been a huge shock since you did a SET but it happened to my boss as well so maybe not as rare as we're told. 

AFM- I got my HCG blood test results which were taken 18DP5DT...9,579   This is definitely on the higher end of normal so I'm very anxious to find out whether this is a twin pregnancy. I've booked a private scan for wed but I'll only be 6wks 0 days so hope it's not too early.


----------



## LeanneR

Morning ladies

Elouise I’m so sorry. Sending you virtual hugs. Take care of yourself x

Looking for some help ladies. Called the clinic yesterday about my brown/red discharge. They won’t do bloods. Said that a bit of spotting can be normal and to test again in a week. Told her I’ve been testing daily and it’s still a strong positive. Told me that’s a positive sign and to call back if the bleeding gets heavier.  Clear blue said 2-3 weeks on Saturday. Jumped to 3+ Sunday and yesterday but this morning it says 2-3. Do you thing it’s a bad sign? The discharge had stopped yesterday apart from a brown bit last night 
Hope everyone’s doing ok xx


----------



## Tickety-boo

Leanne - oh that sounds stressful. Your urine could just be more dilute so try not to focus on the change. I think it’s a good sign that it’s stopping. Do you definitely want bloods doing? If so, have you thought about calling your GP? With my last pregnancy I was having bleeding from 4+3. I called my GP and said “I know it’s too early to scan me but I need reassurance, can I have serial betas?” And god bless her she did them. Now in my case of course it provided false reassurance. It was doubling within 48 hours but unfortunately this was because the pregnancy was progressing in my Fallopian tube.... but you know. They did the bloods. Which brings me to my first question- do you definitely want them doing? will they actually help? Because honestly I felt better for about an hour after having the bloods but then my bleeding carried on and I continued to stress the hell out. I really feel for you love. It’s so hard in these early weeks and doctors telling us we have to wait it out is difficult to take.

Beth - good luck for your scan tomorrow. With a hcg like that they should certainly be seeing something on the monitor!

Afm - bumbling along. Using the last of my leave this week (had to be used by the end of March). Not much to report. I’ve stopped testing completely now because I don’t want to worry if it looks a bit lighter etc. My next scan is Friday. I feel like I’m waiting for the other shoe to drop but I think that’s normal at this stage.


----------



## LeanneR

That’s a really good point about the bloods tickety. Hadn’t thought of that. My doctors surgery is less than useless so don’t think they would give me it anyway. I thought about booking a private scan for next week but then I’m worried it will be too soon and they won’t see anything. But they would at least be able to see if the pregnancy was in the right place wouldn’t they? Thanks for your reply tickety it’s definitely changed my mind about bloods xx


----------



## Tickety-boo

From 6 weeks they can with confidence know if it’s in the uterus. They might not see heart beats etc but they should be able to know if it’s in the uterus. If they can’t see it in the uterus, and can’t see it anywhere else they should then manage you as pregnancy of unknown location (bloods, more scans) - that’s what didn’t happen in my case, but I won’t bore you with the details. Anyway that’s why I was scanned at 6 weeks this time, for location. For me that was the first hurdle I needed to pass.


----------



## Beth_29

Leanne- did you manage to book a scan?

Afm- I went in for a scan today (currently 6 weeks 0 days) as I’ve been a bit nervous it could be a multiple pregnancy due to my high hcg. We saw one baby with a heartbeat ❤


----------



## Tickety-boo

Congratulations Beth! Excellent news. When will you be scanned again? My next is Friday. Xx


----------



## LeanneR

Amazing news Beth congrats x

Afm - just had a really big bleed. Phoned the clinic and they still won’t scan me! I’ve to carry on with my meds until next Wednesday. So annoyed. Tests are getting lighter so it’s obvious what’s going on. Earliest I can get a private scan is Tuesday. Feel like it’s over and would just rather know that carry on like this. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok xx


----------



## Tickety-boo

Oh Leanne I’m so sorry. What about referral to epau? They scan from 6 weeks and pregnant people who are bleeding qualify for a referral. Some epau’s require a GP or ED referral, others are self referral. I know you said your GP isn’t the best but honestly I’d book a telephone call and tell them I was pregnant and bleeding. I can’t imagine they wouldn’t refer you or tell you how to refer yourself. I’m so sorry you’re going through this. Xx


----------



## daffodil123

Hi, I just thought I'd jump in on the thread as I just saw your message pop up Leanne. Wise words from Tickety-Boo.  I know most clinics wouldn't scan until the 7 week point anyway & even under 12 weeks they mostly just say that a scan won't make much difference & if the embryo is going to make it then it will. It's the worst part I think of IVF as you become so much more aware of everything, especially at a time when most people don't know they are even pregnant yet. It's such a horribly impossible situation & I've been there so I really feel for you. You could always call 111 if you need advice or just someone to talk to about it though & they might always refer you to the hospital if it's within their criteria.

I thought I'd just share some of my experiences quickly in case it helps...

I've done 5 fresh rounds of ICSI & one FET & been on both sides of the coin. On my third round we had a missed miscarriage at 9 weeks (even after seeing the heartbeat) and that was such a tough experience to go through. On my fourth round I then had spotting & light bleeding until I was 14 weeks pregnant which nearly drove me mad! But that pregnancy still went full term & ended with my 3 year old little girl.  So basically if it's a fighter then it will work & if not, perhaps there might always be a little rainbow around the corner for you. Take all the time you need & try to keep yourself busy in the interim (maybe start a new box set or something on Netflix & spoil yourself a bit) Love, Daffodil  Xx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lily1988

Hi everyone Thankyou for your support the last few days I was a late joiner on here. Iv been testing since 3dpt like a crazy week women letting the negatives each day get me down knowing full well it’s to early but thought atleast I know there’s no trigger shot left.I got a BFP positive this morning I haven’t stopped crying. I’m still very cautious and my partner can’t get excited because it’s so early but 7 years of trying we have never seen two lines before and with my “ok” embryo.


----------



## Beth_29

Leanne- So sorry to hear about your bleed. How are you doing today? Doesn't the hospital provide walk-in scans if you're bleeding? I did that a lot in my last pregnancy, never had to book an appointment but did have to wait for an hour or so (this is at UCLH). 

Lily- So exciting! Congrats on your first BFP. My top embryo didn't work and now I'm pregnant with a b-b-, so just shows grading isn't everything.


----------



## Tickety-boo

Congratulations Lily, wonderful news xx


----------



## LeanneR

Morning ladies 

Lily congratulations that’s great news x

Tickety good luck for your scan today x

Thanks everyone for your kind words. I’m so confused. The bleeding stopped again quite quickly after Wednesday. Phoned my doc and the epu and they wouldn’t see me. Told me to relax and just wait and see what happens. Yeah cause I can manage that! The clinic told me not to test again until next Wednesday but there’s not way that was going to happen. Tested yesterday and it’s slightly darker than Wednesdays test. Tested there this morning and it’s slightly darker again. I had a bit of blood last night when I wiped. Anybody any thoughts of what’s going on? X


----------



## WobblyTulip

Sorry it’s been a while but I’ve been following at a distance. 

Leanne - how far along are you now? Your bleed might be an SCH - they’d be able to see that on a scan from 6 weeks. Unfortunately there’s not much you can do until you can get a scan and they can see what’s going on. Hang in there!

Tickety-Boo - good luck for your scan today. How far are you now?

Beth - massive congratulations on your BFP! Praying this is a sticky one for you x

Eloise - so sorry this wasn’t your cycle. Sending gentle hugs.

AFM: It’s been a very anxious time so I’ve not wanted to post too much. I had another scan at Recurrent MC clinic on Weds. It was a tough experience as they had a trainee who couldn’t get an image as he wasn’t pressing hard enough so I burst into tears as I was desperate to know if there was a hb. Eventually the consultant took over and swiftly found baby and thankfully there was a hb. I was quite emotional for the rest of the day in the end.


----------



## Sharry

Morning ladies,

Congratulations for everybody who got a BFP this cycle, please remember that unfortunately not everybody was lucky this round and to keep the pregnancy minimal and don’t forget we have a baby dust section for all pregnancy chat.

Thank you 

Sharry xx


----------



## SuperMaria

@Tickety, wow congratulation! What a surprise for twins!
@Beth congratulations for BFP!
@Lily1988 sorry to hear that the transfer was difficult, I'm new in the ivf world and had my 1st transfer last month, it was ok but quite unpleasant and not looking forward to the next one! I can fully understand your feeling about an "ok embryo" as I had the same experience with my clinic where they put a lower grade in without any explanation and warning! But great news you got a BFP anyway!!
@Leanne sorry I can't advice about bleeding, hope it's nothing to worry about 
@Wobbly welcome back and great news about hp!
*@Admin Sharry*, do we have to move to the March cycle buddies for us carry on?

AFM: I'll start FET next week, no point changing clinic as I don't want further stress, I stick where I am and hope I'm more lucky this time!


----------



## Sharry

This thread will stay open for as long as you want it too, I’m not chasing anybody away so feel free to keep using it.


----------



## Tickety-boo

Leanne - I’m sorry you’re having a difficult time. I’m not sure what could be going on. I guess it’s just a case of sitting tight. I really feel for you, the not knowing is so hard.

Maria - good luck with your next steps.

Wobbly - sounds like a difficult day at the clinic. We all have to learn somewhere but it seems a strange place to be doing someone’s initial ultrasound training. I hope you’re feeling more settled now.

Afm- I’m not sure what Im allowed to write as it sounds like we’re not allowed to post pregnancy related stuff here, but the scan went well. All present and correct. I was a bit upset though. The clinic advertise that you get two scans after a BFP, but because of covid they now just do the 1 which means I have no more scans now until 12 weeks. Stupid thing to get upset about I guess because scanning me won’t change anything but I guess I liked the idea that I would be able to check in on them again in a couple of weeks. Anyway, I can always book one at a (different) private clinic if the anxiety gets too much I suppose.


----------



## Lola2021

Hi everyone, we just had our scan today and everything looks ok. 
We heard the heartbeat- amazing x

Also, I just wanted to say thank you to all the ladies who contribute to this forum, its such a big help being able to chat. 
Good luck to everyone on your journey, I hope you all get to experience this. After years of heartache I never though we’d get here. 
Keep the faith x


----------



## LeanneR

Wobbly - that must of been so hard waiting. So glad all was ok 

Supermaria - great your starting next week. Wishing you lots of luck 

Tickety boo - so glad your scan went well  

Lola - lovely news congrats 😊

Afm - managed to get an appointment for a private scan today. All was well and we even saw the heartbeat!! Cannot believe it! Thank you so much for all your messages and keeping me sane x


----------



## Lola2021

Brilliant news Leanne, u must be so relieved 🙏🏼


----------



## Tickety-boo

Lola - congratulations 

Leanne - I’m so pleased for you, I’ve been thinking about you a lot because I remember how tough the uncertainty was in my last pregnancy and I’ve been hoping you would have a better outcome. Hopefully you can relax for now.

Xx


----------



## ellieh17

I haven't posted much on here recently so massive congratulations to those that got their BFP.

The biggest of hugs to those who didn't, I hope you are able to move forward with the next steps of your journey.

I set up a BFP due Oct/Nov/Dec chat thread in the pregnancy section (towards the bottom of the forum page). If anyone wants to join me on that thread you are more than welcome, whenever you feel ready. 

Hugs to you all 

Ellie


----------

